# RDS - Redstone Resources



## kevro (18 July 2006)

Hi one and all,
                  just wondering if anyone has taken an interest in this soon to be listed company. Have been hearing some juicy rumours. With rumours aside it still looks very positive.

Kevro


----------



## kevro (30 July 2006)

ASX LISTING NEWS

The offer pursuant to the company's prospectus closed on the 20th of July and we are pleased to announce that our float was heavily oversubscribed. The proposed listing date on the Australian Stock Exchange is currently Thursday 3rd August 2006.



Not long now


----------



## Michael2006 (3 August 2006)

Yes, I do have a small number of shares in Redstone floating today and I have heard some very positive information concerning the future and exploraiton targets. While it seems the company has attracted some interest from a number of large companies. I will be interesting to see what day 1 and the future has install. Anything   4km from the 3rd biggest mineral deposit must be highly prospective.


----------



## kevro (3 August 2006)

So far so good. SP .45c up 80% in first hour of listing


----------



## Michael2006 (3 August 2006)

A tidy profit I am all smiles, it wont stop there I am in for the long haul


----------



## kevro (3 August 2006)

Likewise unless BHP cut the fun short and make a takeover bid. Have heard the amount of $2.50 to $3 mentioned with regard to a hostile takeover in 3/4 months by BHP


----------



## pussycat2005 (3 August 2006)

Redstone Resources are Explorers Who Offer Investors Much More


Redstone Resources Limited (RDS) are explorers who offer investors much more than their current exploration projects, which comprise the largest holding in the resource rich West Musgrave region, and which according to the company’s directors is one of the most exciting land holdings in Australia

Redstone currently has a prospectus on issue for an initial public offering to raise $5,500,000 with an expected closing date of the 20th of July 2006.

In an interview with Managing Director Mr. Anthony Ailakis and Non Executive Director Mr. Carlos Olivero, The AI gets a real insight into why an investment with Redstone is much more than simply a roll out of the company’s exploration plans for its extensive West Musgrave projects.

Redstone Resources Limited has a corporate strategy that is designed to manage and minimise the normal associated risk within the industry by offering an investment in its people its network and its strategy.

Yes the investment offers the opportunity to “take part in exploration of one of the best portfolios of exploration projects presented to the market for a long time” and yes Redstone has

“a geological team that is normally only found in large multi national companies with the ability to exploit and develop mineral targeting concepts to on ground exploration utilising proven industry leading exploration techniques” states Mr Olivero.

However the real key to appreciating the opportunity lies in an appreciation of the company’s strategy: 

“The strategic model is to use the specialised skills and international reputation and networks of the members of the geological team to identify major mineral deposit targets. The strategy involves selecting projects which are of sufficient scale and prospectivity to attract exploration funding from the large established mining companies who have the capacity to undertake such funding in a Joint Venture setting. There is a definite worldwide shortage of major mineral deposit targets across most metals and it is this shortage that is the focus of the company’s strategy. The strategic model is being proven by the high level of interest from major mining and smelting companies in Redstone’s West Musgrave projects. ” says Mr. Ailakis.

“The underlying principle of the strategic model is to provide investors with a risk minimisation strategy based on the targeting capacity of this geological team which is almost unique among exploration companies. Risk is mitigated by generating a continuous stream of projects that will provide ongoing opportunities for Redstone over and above its current projects.” states Mr Ailakis.

The key strengths of the Company are its current portfolio of projects, its team and its strategies for success.


Project Portfolio

Redstone was incorporated in 1999 to identify and acquire mineral exploration projects in the West Musgrave Region, with an emphasis on world-class Nickel-Copper-Platinum Group Elements (Ni-Cu-PGE) and Iron-Oxide Copper-Gold (IOCG) deposits. 

Redstone recognised the potential for discovery, and identified the West Musgrave Region as being highly prospective for these types of deposits. Much of the area remains unexplored, or has had only limited exploration during the 1950 to 1960s due to aboriginal access restrictions. Mr Ailakis said “Over the past 7 years, Redstone has developed a very good working relationship with the Ngaanyatjarra Council and traditional owners in the region and formal access agreements are in place for key projects.”

Companies have started to explore the area, and already two significant Ni-Cu-PGE discoveries have been made by Western Mining Corporation adjacent to one of the Company’s projects. These discoveries were made within two years of commencement of on-ground exploration by WMC, and were initially located by low-cost surface geochemical sampling techniques.

The company’s four main projects which have been independently assessed as being highly prospective by SRK Consulting include:

1. Red Rock High grade surface nickel mineralization over 300m open in all directions with peak nickel values up to 6.8%. located approximately 4 km from the Nebo and Babel deposits.
2. Tollu High grade copper mineralization over an area of 2 km² (with an average grade of 6.75% from 68 Rock chip samples) open under cover in all directions.
3. Blackstone Range includes the Saturn Complex which is a 12 km long layered intrusion with a spectacular aeromagnetic finger print and similar to other layered intrusions around the world which host major Ni-Cu-PGE and Cr-PGE (Chrome- Platinum Group Elements) deposits.
4. Baggaley Hills this project is centred on two gravity-magnetic targets which have similar geophysical characteristics to the Olympic Dam deposit.

The Team

Redstone has assembled a high calibre Board and a geological team with exceptional technical and operational skills, and experience in the acquisition and discovery of mineral deposits. 

The company’s geological team has an outstanding exploration targeting capability with the following characteristics:

• Experience in most of the world’s major mineral provinces;
• Over 40 years collective industry knowledge and experience;
• Leaders in conceptual targeting and mineral endowment analysis;
• Extensive international networks; and
• A track record of innovative exploration and discovery.

Chairman Dr David Groves and Dr Stephen Gardoll have spent the last decade developing mineral-deposit targeting and province-scale metal-endowment estimation methodologies within a Geographic Information System (GIS). 

“The unique state-of-the-art expertise developed by Professor Groves and Dr Gardoll provide Redstone Resources Limited with technical and competitive advantages in the targeting of world class mineral deposits. It is these targets which are in short supply worldwide and which are in demand by the large mining companies.” says Mr. Carlos Olivero.

The Strategy

The first component of Redstone’s strategy is to explore its current portfolio of projects.

The second component of the company’s strategy is to fully exploit the mineral targeting ability of its team to create a constant flow of new projects. This strategy is essentially a risk mitigation strategy and is based on a scarcity of innovative target generation teams and a resulting worldwide shortage of major mineral deposit targets across most metals.

As stated above by Mr Ailakis “The strategy involves selecting projects which are of sufficient scale and prospectivity to attract exploration funding from the large established mining companies who have the capacity to undertake such funding in a Joint Venture setting”.

Market timing

“We see the current strength in commodity prices continuing for quite some time driven by the additional demand coming from the Chinese and Indian economies coupled with supply constraints for some commodities”, says Anthony Ailakis.

“What is starting to emerge is that end users of metals such as smelting companies are becoming increrasingly active in the mineral exploration arena in an attempt to secure long term supply for their smelters.. This is a trend which we believe will increase significantly over the next 10 years. In the case of Redstone, we have already been approached by several of the world’s major smelting groups seeking to commence discussions about involvement in our exploration projects and global targeting strategy”.

In summary

Redstone’s competive advantage in the market is the outstanding skill set of its geological team. It is this competitive advantage which lies at the heart of the company’s strategy, which is to minimise shareholder risk while maximising the shareholder returns that flow from the discovery of mineral deposits.

The risk minimisation strategy is based on the targeting ability of the geological team which is almost unique among exploration companies. Risk is mitigated by generating a continuous stream of projects that will provide ongoing opportunities for Redstone over and above its current projects.

“The current opportunity provided by the company’s West Musgrave projects is really only a stepping stone to a much larger plan as Redstone exploits its global targeting opportunities” says Mr. Anthony Ailakis

“ An outstanding portfolio of current projects, the fact that founders have retained significant shareholding in the company, the offering of a world class geological team and the strategy to use that team to spread risk over as many projects as possible which are funded by third parties makes this a high quality value proposition” states Mr. Olivero

For more specific information about the current explorations and tenements click on the logo at the top of the page.


----------



## kevro (7 August 2006)

Up 80% to 45c in 3 days from listing. The sellers are drying up and the waiting begins. Not to long hopefully.


----------



## kevro (8 August 2006)

Hi all,
        RDS has been now traded for 4 days. So far so good with it now up 100% on its listing price. Does anybody else have any in there portfolio or any thoughts on this stock.

Kevro


----------



## Makavel (9 August 2006)

great stock

amazing fundamentals

great property

great directors and geo's

definatly at $10 a share stock in 12 months.


----------



## ALFguy (9 August 2006)

Makavel said:
			
		

> great stock
> 
> amazing fundamentals
> 
> ...




Wasn't quite sure if a little sarcasm crept in there or you're actually holding your hand up


----------



## Makavel (9 August 2006)

by holding your hand up meaning owning shares yerp
 

they are a very very good i have quite a bit.


----------



## ALFguy (9 August 2006)

Makavel said:
			
		

> they are a very very good i have quite a bit.




Quite amazing looking at the currrent depth!   
Sellers really are holding out.


----------



## Makavel (9 August 2006)

the depth is amazing sellers are holding out cos of quality of the stock and the land they have. Like i said above mixed with some of the best geo's its amazing like i said easy $10 in the next 12 months.

EASY.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 August 2006)

Hi folks,

RDS ..... this one bolted before we were able to find time to
do any analysis but FWIW, this stock will likely remain strong
until about 18082006:

09-10082006 ..... two positive cycles come into play, so RDS 
should remain strong into next week.

     18082006 ..... negative news here???

     22082006 ..... negative ... finances???

 01-04092006 ..... 2 cycles - minor and                   
                          positive news ... ???

     15092006 ..... minor and positve cycle.

     20092006 ..... minor

     26092006 ..... minor

     05102006 ..... minor 

 10-11102006 ..... 3 cycles - significant
                          and positive news???

      23102006 ..... minor 

  03-06112006 ..... positive spotlight on RDS

  09-10112006 ..... aggressive rally???

      13112006 ..... minor news --- flat???

  23-24112006 ..... positive news???

       27112006 ..... minor

December 2006 ..... mostly minor cycles          

happy days

  yogi


----------



## Makavel (9 August 2006)

lol alot of info there

This stock is hot and will remain hot for a very long time $10+ 

i dont wanna be saying i told you so.

enjoy


----------



## ALFguy (9 August 2006)

Am a little worried about the huge jump today though, too high too fast and all that.
Still, don't see many jumping to sell so maybe you're right Makavel.
Will be interesting to see how end of day trading goes.


----------



## CanOz (9 August 2006)

What solid fundementals besides what you've listed, do you feel this company has Makevel? To say a stock will be a certain price in a certain time frame without any solid facts leads one to believe that you know something others don't? Being such a new stock i say its benefiting from some favourable speculation thats so common in it's sector. I bet it drops like a lead balloon once investors lose interest. In fact, i bet theres not even any smart money in it.


----------



## Makavel (9 August 2006)

CanOz said:
			
		

> What solid fundementals besides what you've listed, do you feel this company has Makevel? To say a stock will be a certain price in a certain time frame without any solid facts leads one to believe that you know something others don't? Being such a new stock i say its benefiting from some favourable speculation thats so common in it's sector. I bet it drops like a lead balloon once investors lose interest. In fact, i bet theres not even any smart money in it.





ahah listen to this guy i guess you cant nor are capable of understanding a prospectus?

i guess not oh well when it drops like a lead ballon we shall see, if it does happen. Care to put money were your mouth is ?

your choice mate if your not interested dont watch the stock simple.

EVERYONE remember his statment . 

dreamer mate.  put your money were your mouth is


----------



## kevro (9 August 2006)

Not bad for a days work, up 30% on the day and up 160% for 5 trading days. Still seems to have buyer interest and limited sellers. The bigger buyers are waiting for the fall back at 50c but they were at 35c before waiting. So far they hav'nt come close.

Kevro


----------



## Absolutely (9 August 2006)

Hi Makavel,

I don't think CanOz was having a go at you. I think he just thought you were making some bold statements that demanded a little more explanation. I was kind of waiting for your response too as what you have said already was very interesting - certainly has made me look in to this stock with some detail. You seem to have a certain confidence in your words that I think has raised a few eyebrows.

The stock had a strong finish and seems only to be going higher from here for the time being.

I enjoy reading your comments.

Cheers


----------



## Makavel (9 August 2006)

well him saying i knoe more information is a direct comment at me which is unneeded to the whole situation definatly if you dont understand

Thankyou Absolutely, i base these comments on understanding a prospectus and understanding were the land is position and the companies that surround that land. Further more look at the staff the company has. The proffesor who is David Groves (PhD) - Chairman is easily one the best if not the BEST geo in the world. Read about him and his credentials and who he has worked for.

how can you tell me honestly someone with those skills would waste their time

and that is only one person

so by me saying to CanOz that he dosent understand is very viable. Like i said he does not understand how to read a prospectus.

Thats All im not here to talk **** or waste peoples time if i can help someone make money then i will

simple

Michael

(of course the stock may soften up a bit after such huge increases its normal but you will NOT see huge drops, any small drops are from your day or weekly traders with small volumes im sure the people who have purchased large volumes are in to stay.)


----------



## Billionaireboys (9 August 2006)

Hey guys, i just noticed this company has been doing extremely well, had a strong finish today, i am too very interested in this stock. Makavel u seem to have confidence in your words, i would love to learn more from you.     i'll definetately looking at purchasing some of this stock.


----------



## CanOz (9 August 2006)

Makavel said:
			
		

> ahah listen to this guy i guess you cant nor are capable of understanding a prospectus?
> 
> i guess not oh well when it drops like a lead ballon we shall see, if it does happen. Care to put money were your mouth is ?
> 
> ...




In fact Makavel i do know how to read a prospectus. When was the last time you saw an unfavourable one? In any case i was merely alluding to the notion that you might know something else of value, like news. Forgive me for thinking that you had information other than what was in the prospectus. 

I'll put it on a watchlist, pay attention to the volume and trend and maybe even jump in on a low risk entry point. Other recent IPO's have done well to, namely WTF (i just love that code). I hope it (RDS) does well, but again i'm a bit pessimistic on the upside potential that you marked it for, that’s all. Sorry if i ruffled any feathers.


----------



## Makavel (9 August 2006)

CanOz i understand your point.

the statment i made was directly was about the share price as in 12 - 18 months alot of companies and people on here relating to other stocks have made comments like that.

unfavourable prospectus well i guess no one would write a prospectus which would make the company go down in value. I mean look at the aus market today down all day and what we are seeing in the RDS share are just the small share holders 700,000 volume its MINIMAL small as compared to the company. So the real believers in the company and the stock are staying in.

WTF haha classic lol 

sure there will be opportunities for you to jump in like i said in my last point they will soften a bit after these large increases all stocks and shares do and also finding their support line which is a bit hard to state cause is there is not enought information but i truly belive 45cent - 50cents would be their support like some were.

Trust me if i knew somthing of true value i would make it aware for everyone to benefit. I dont waste investing heavily into stocks i dont belive in and dont have strong fundamentals at the end of the day as we saw today a stock which has strong belief and fundamentals even in a negative market will still continue strong.

You are always going to get these sudden price strikes ie today 70cents were someone was deperate to get in. That mistake cost them buying them at 65cents tommrow when they open.

Today was a huge increase in price i would of thought maybe another 5cents.

what will happen next well (as i get my crystal ball out) 

i hope for everyone who purchased them they continue to rise if not settle and soften a little bit and allow others to obtain so real quality stock

Michael


----------



## Michael2006 (9 August 2006)

Interesting thoughts peoples,

Considering the company has 

A) An exploration team made equal to that of a large mulitnational
B) The likely hood of developing a world class deposit in a very prospective region.
C) A billion $ deposit only a few KM's away.
D) Rumours of a JV with a large ASX200 company
E) Rumours of Approaches from Overseas companies
F) An aggressive exploration strategy.

In my opinion, why would it not be one of the more appealing new exploration companies around time and time again there a floats with no potential in my opinion its worth the risk and the wait.

Id like any one who disagrees to repsect my opinion and look again in 8 weeks. I feel confident I will talking about each individual share in $;s

In the mean time I am very happy.


----------



## Makavel (9 August 2006)

Michael2006 said:
			
		

> Interesting thoughts peoples,
> 
> Considering the company has
> 
> ...





thankyou very much every point you raised just continues on with what i have been saying.

C) A billion $ deposit only a few KM's away. (one of australias biggest and most significant)


----------



## Absolutely (10 August 2006)

Well looking at the buy/sell depth, I think we have got bugger all chance of getting in at 60c today at least.

So the question is........do we chase it......?

If it is going to $10 then the answer is easy.....


----------



## Absolutely (10 August 2006)

Christ Makavel

I wish I had listened to you yesterday.....look at this sucker go............

Missed the bus I think..................


----------



## Makavel (10 August 2006)

i wish everyone had listened to me 2 days ago 

people thought i was crazy  

honestly if you can buy some stock and hold is for 6-12months or as long as u can you will be very happy im sure no matter wat price you're buying at


these big price jumps are just small investors getting "set" the big ones arnt going anywere


----------



## Michael2006 (10 August 2006)

Last Trade 0.780 Bid 0.780 Offer 0.790 

Today's Change 0.130

(20.00%) Open 0.700 Volume 650896 
Trading Basis Normal 

Today's High 0.820 Today's Low 0.685


----------



## Makavel (10 August 2006)

to that lead balloon


 :shoot: 

brilliant day   put your helmet on guys. wonder if it was a helium balloon ?


----------



## CanOz (10 August 2006)

I put it on my watch list at .76. I must admit i wish i would have actually bought it then. Would have made an awesome day trade. Certainly fun watching the action live.

38% in one morning session. There must be some euphoric investors out there now.


----------



## audispex (10 August 2006)

Michael2006 said:
			
		

> Interesting thoughts peoples,
> 
> Considering the company has
> 
> ...




Hey Michael2006. I'm holding RDS. It was a speculative buy against what i believe was a stong prospectus. From where i sit nothing has changed. 
Last sale 84c.
Is there any sense in this world???  .


----------



## Makavel (10 August 2006)

yes there is sense for good quality companies and this is one of them.


like i have been saying all along they will soften up a few cents after these huge increases (its only normal) but the support line is going to increase and grow higher.


----------



## Billionaireboys (10 August 2006)

90CENTS. Wheres the Don at??!?


----------



## richdad (10 August 2006)

awwwww no way! too late to buy in now huh?


----------



## Makavel (10 August 2006)

have a look at this afternoon after this crazy increase has calmed down

this afternoon would be a good time to maybe consider purchasing once things have settled.


----------



## ALFguy (10 August 2006)

The inevitable speeding ticket issued.

Liked the explanation in point 3   

It's 4:34 and still can't get a close price from ETrade! What's going on there?


----------



## Makavel (10 August 2006)

I reckon honestly maybe see how the markets react tomorrow morning and try then i dont think it will reduce much more (maybe soften a few cents) but i would wait and have a look tomorrow morning. You're not going to lose out by waiting and gives you and opportunity to get them at a lower price first thing in the morning.

No matter what price you buy in at like i have been saying for a 12month+ investment and up until then you are looking at great stock prices into the $ region  great stock.


----------



## Billionaireboys (10 August 2006)

What price did RDS close at today?! ahh pleasent day for investors definately.


----------



## Sean K (10 August 2006)

Surely you know how to find this information?

Or, are you just ramping it?


----------



## Joe Blow (10 August 2006)

Gentlemen please, only add a post to a stock thread when you have something of value to add to the discussion. Lets have fewer buy recommendations and more analysis and discussion of fundamentals.

Thank you.


----------



## kevro (10 August 2006)

Joe Blow said:
			
		

> Gentlemen please, only add a post to a stock thread when you have something of value to add to the discussion. Lets have fewer buy recommendations and more analysis and discussion of fundamentals.
> 
> Thank you.



Hi Joe,
         RDS was my entry for the August tipping comp that was disallowed. Fair enough it did'nt qualify by not listing until a few days into August. Thought I had it covered this month but the monetary reward wins hands down. Go RDS.

Closed at .95c today as the end of day auction failed due to a speeding ticket in Auction time.


----------



## CanOz (10 August 2006)

I'm a bit dumb on what happened at closing time, can someone explain to me what happened? I saw it, but i don't understand it?


----------



## Biggle (10 August 2006)

I believe because of the asx announcement (speeding ticket) arriving just before 4pm, it went into pre open, stopping the usual after 4pm auction, which may have actually done some people a favour, as they tried to sell below the closing price. I believe because of the hints in the last announcement, eg JV or takeover, this will open tomorrow higher than .95c. Just my opinion.


----------



## ALFguy (11 August 2006)

Biggle said:
			
		

> I believe because of the hints in the last announcement, eg JV or takeover, this will open tomorrow higher than .95c. Just my opinion.




Looking a little shakey for an open above 95c! Could see this softening as Makavel said.


----------



## kevro (11 August 2006)

Not a good day but was overdue and expected. In at .25c and in for the long haul.


----------



## ALFguy (15 August 2006)

Jumped in on a low today after seeing more stability.
Could easily drop a little more but I'll be holding out for the medium term.

Any sort of positive announcement from these guys and we'll see another spike....I expect.


----------



## Alfredbra (15 August 2006)

im hoping it will hover around this price with no sudden large drops. Today reaching a high of 66c from a 57c open wasnt to bad. As you said alfguy a bit of positve news and we will see another spike, but its done pretty well so far. RDS looks like it has alot of potential and have a good story behind them in which overtime i hope to see it reaching into the dollars, if not ill be looking at purchasing into GBV (a Gun, a Bullet and a bottle or Vodka.)


----------



## kevro (16 August 2006)

Hi all,
       should be interesting today. All action so far has happened on days that have not been ideal for the ASX. With the big positive moves on the Dow and FTSE last night it will be interesting to see how she performs.


Regards
Kevro


----------



## Morgan (16 August 2006)

Note this mornings disclosure of director selling last week.


----------



## ALFguy (16 August 2006)

Morgan said:
			
		

> Note this mornings disclosure of director selling last week.




A spouse is appears, but still.

Dropping off again today, down almost 10% and could go further with the current volume. I should have waited   

Patience....think medium term....medium term.


----------



## Alfredbra (17 August 2006)

Morgan said:
			
		

> Note this mornings disclosure of director selling last week.




Another directors change of interest today. Looks like a few shares were bought?

I was suprised today to see RDS close at what it did today considering todays low.


----------



## ALFguy (17 August 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> I was suprised today to see RDS close at what it did today considering todays low.




Yes, was watching this late afternoon and there appeared to be a great deal of interest in buying around the 50c mark.
Maybe it'll stabilise a little now or even start to creep up.

What I have noticed is the gaps in the sellers. No big commitments there and so any sniff of buyers moving in could see this climb fairly quickly.
That said, these gaps can also act as brick walls!

Be interesting to see what happens on open tomorrow.


----------



## Makavel (18 August 2006)

brick walls mmm dont think so

and all we are seeing is your day traders alot of these small volumes with small amounts being bought and sold 

just your day/week traders


----------



## Alfredbra (18 August 2006)

Not bad for RDS today. Your right ALFguy looks like it is quite stable now and perhaps maybe start to creep up, but we wont see for sure untill next week.


----------



## Makavel (18 August 2006)

support line def 50cents+ 

everything looks very good

Patience is the word here


----------



## Alfredbra (18 August 2006)

Makavel said:
			
		

> support line def 50cents+
> 
> everything looks very good
> 
> Patience is the word here




I agree looking not to bad here, traders buying in before close today resulting sp closing at high. Perhaps monday we could expect RDS to open reasonable and uptrend to continue slowly from there. Could be completely wrong and i suppose i may be a little biased as i hold. Have been a bit worried with this stock, but does short term sp movements really matter if your in for the long haul?


----------



## kevro (19 August 2006)

Hi, 
     just been going through the Redstone Resources website and prospectus and I still get a buzz from it. This is going to be huge. Very little exploration done in there area over the last 25 years due to native title issues. With BHP next door and an in ground value of $25 billion and similar geology throughout there territory, well who knows what it will be worth. Here is a summary from the website.



"The team at Redstone, has secured an extensive and strategic portfolio of highly prospective properties in the West Musgrave Region in Western Australia, totalling 4324 km². The West Musgrave Region is one of the least explored Proterozoic terranes in Australia, representing a unique and unparalleled opportunity for greenfields exploration and the potential discovery of world-class deposits.

• The West Musgrave Region has the appropriate geological setting to potentially host world-class Voisey’s Bay Ni-Cu-PGE type deposits and Olympic Dam-type iron-oxide copper-gold (IOCG) deposits.
• Discovery of the Nebo and Babel Ni-Cu-PGE deposits (in ground value of $25 billion) within the first year of on-ground exploration by WMC validates the district as a major mineral province.
• Mineral exploration using modern techniques and exploration models have never been applied to the Redstone Tenement Package. 
• The project areas have relatively shallow cover and are amenable to modern geochemical and geophysical techniques, allowing for rapid and efficient mineral exploration.
• Formal access agreements with the indigenous Land Council administering the Ngaanyatjarra Reserve are in place, allowing exploration to proceed progressively. 

Exploration targets on Redstone tenements with great economic potential include:

• High-grade nickel mineralisation at Red Rock over 300m strike (rock chip samples up to 6.8% Ni and 5.7% Co), with two nickel sulphide targets defined for drilling;
• Significant copper mineralisation at Tollu over 2 km² strike (averaging 6.75% Cu from 68 rock chip samples), open under cover in all directions and ready to drill;
• The Saturn Anomaly, a 12 km long layered intrusive which is highly prospective for Ni-Cu-PGE, has direct comparisons to the giant Jinchuan Ni-Cu deposit (China), Panton Sill PGE Deposit (Australia) and Bushveld Pt-Pd (South Africa)
• Two geophysical targets at Baggaley Hills, with geophysical signatures comparable to those of the giant Olympic Dam IOCG deposit. 


In addition, the Redstone global targeting team aims to enhance company value through the application of scientific, technical and commercial skills and industry networks to:
• Identify and target mineral provinces globally, with potential for world-class discoveries;
• Generate targets with high discovery potential at low geological risk;
• Secure entry to prime exploration acreage through international industry relationships; and
• Explore utilizing conventional and innovative exploration to test high-quality targets."




At close of business Friday they have a .56c per share value which is based entirely on there territory which has not even been drilled. When drilling commences I think I will be besides myself.

Kevro


----------



## Alfredbra (21 August 2006)

Not too bad today again so far, as I expected RDS opened higher than Fridays close.


----------



## Alfredbra (21 August 2006)

Be interesting to see how we do this week, hoping we can see a stable uptrend from here and finishing the week off around 65-75c, support looking at around 55c which shouldnt be threatened any time soon imo, maybe im asking for too much here? what do you guys reckon?


----------



## Makavel (21 August 2006)

well im sure if you read from the start you will noe my opinion

support line is 50cent easy support lines dont move up as quickly, but will slowly gradually move up as the price does, but yes i honestly dont see why we wont (excluding external factors such as how the american market goes etc. etc. etc. etc.) see the stock at 70cents by the end of the week truthfully.

Patience patience


----------



## Alfredbra (21 August 2006)

yes thats what i was thinking, tommorrow should be pretty steady possibly small drop from todays close, however throughout the week till friday i hope to see the sp gradually get higher and ending on around near 70c. All we need is a few announcements from this company    see how tommorrow goes thinking about buying a few more shares in this one.


----------



## ALFguy (23 August 2006)

As you said Alfredbra, dropped a little beginning of the week but is now making a gradual move up.

Hit 69c today albeit on very low volume, but was nice to see the buyers stepping in above 60c and a rare few placing sell orders below 69c. Sell side has a few gaps and I noticed a number selling at 70, pulled their orders later in the day.

It's getting there, slowly.

Would be nice to hear something from the company though.


----------



## kevro (23 August 2006)

Hi, grapevine has it that an announcement wa expected today, possibly in relation to a new South American project.

Kevro


----------



## Makavel (23 August 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> As you said Alfredbra, dropped a little beginning of the week but is now making a gradual move up.
> 
> Hit 69c today albeit on very low volume, but was nice to see the buyers stepping in above 60c and a rare few placing sell orders below 69c. Sell side has a few gaps and I noticed a number selling at 70, pulled their orders later in the day.
> 
> ...





makavels  old saying (why create smoke when there is no fire??)

the company will release something when they are ready dont like it your choice simple.

patience as i keep saying patience

everything takes time no matter what mining company we are talking about espically one like this which has so MANY great opportunities.


----------



## Alfredbra (24 August 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> As you said Alfredbra, dropped a little beginning of the week but is now making a gradual move up.
> 
> Hit 69c today albeit on very low volume, but was nice to see the buyers stepping in above 60c and a rare few placing sell orders below 69c. Sell side has a few gaps and I noticed a number selling at 70, pulled their orders later in the day.
> 
> ...




yeah your right about the orders ALFguy. 

Getting close to the 70c mark here as what i suspected RDS to reach towards the end of the week. As you can see its looking alot more stable now and slowly creeping its way up however i have a little feeling that alot of share holders will ditch there stocks as we reach above the 70's which we may see a bit of tommorrow. Should be interesting. 

As we all would like to see some announcements from this company, im quite happy the way things are travelling at the moment and as Makavel said, patience.


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 August 2006)

It looks to me on the charts it might keep going!, pity its another manganite miner surrounded by the same. I mean how many potential companies of the same potential resource can we have!, the market is going to get flooded with this resource in the future if they all lift off.


----------



## Alfredbra (24 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> It looks to me on the charts it might keep going!, pity its another manganite miner surrounded by the same. I mean how many potential companies of the same potential resource can we have!, the market is going to get flooded with this resource in the future if they all lift off.




It sure does look like it and lets hope so!! 

your right freeballing, theres a few companies mining as what RDS. But look at RDS, its quite huge to me as what the share price also reflects. No announcements from this company yet listed and the sp is travelling quite nicely. Some good announcements and i see a nice dollar comming up!

should be interesting tommorrow, hoping to break 70c fingers crossed!


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (24 August 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> It sure does look like it and lets hope so!!
> 
> your right freeballing, theres a few companies mining as what RDS. But look at RDS, its quite huge to me as what the share price also reflects. No announcements from this company yet listed and the sp is travelling quite nicely. Some good announcements and i see a nice dollar comming up!
> 
> should be interesting tommorrow, hoping to break 70c fingers crossed!




I don't think their mining it, just defining their resource as with the others.
Probably going to be briquette/pellet plants (is that feasable?) happening within a hundred kms of each other in the Gero area in the future. Not to mention a railway line, port at Oakagee etc ( wow) all for bulk manganite flooding the market if it all comes off!. Wonder what the ore prices will be at in 3 years time?. Hmmm


----------



## Makavel (24 August 2006)

Lets see how it goes tommorow hopefully in the upwards direction i think alot of sellers may still retract their selling bids .

With an announcement I mean depending on the day etc there have many companies which their share price has sunk even lower.

But with RDS with a good strong announcement $1 mark seems very easy to me.


----------



## Alfredbra (24 August 2006)

niceee looks like we hit the 70's, lets see if we will end the day above this now.


----------



## ALFguy (24 August 2006)

I suspect the main driver here is, which of the major mining houses are they in discussions with and what is the likely outcome.
Any news released that shows who these interested parties are could bump the price right up.

Good to see it touching 70c given the current market


----------



## kevro (24 August 2006)

RDS seems impervious to market conditions. Up .05c or 7.69% to .70c while market was down 2%.


----------



## Alfredbra (24 August 2006)

kevro,

You had word on an announcement which was expected yesterday? Do you know much about this? and if its due anytime soon?


----------



## kevro (24 August 2006)

Alfredbra,
              no further word there, was from another (credible) follower of RDS on another site. It is suspected to be the South American announcement and having spoken to RDS recently myself about Sth America it is fairly close but all procedures must be followed before announcing. South America was not a part of there propsectus and it would really need to be good to divert attention from what they have already.


----------



## Alfredbra (24 August 2006)

hmmm, hope a decent announcements are released in times when we need it most. As how RDS is performing at the moment its looking pretty strong imo. Still fingers crossed for above 70 close tommorrow as i stated the other day 70c by friday. Given the market conditions today RDS gave us all a little bit of a  suprise i think.


----------



## Alfredbra (25 August 2006)

wow 10% up today so far


----------



## ALFguy (25 August 2006)

Yep, pushing through the 70's nicely with a little more volume.
Good to see ppl aren't selling out at these prices - waiting for the ann probably.
Close above 70 will be a good base for next week


----------



## Makavel (25 August 2006)

volume is low but good showing great strength and belief in this stock.

everything going along very nicely fellas.


----------



## Alfredbra (25 August 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> Yep, pushing through the 70's nicely with a little more volume.
> Good to see ppl aren't selling out at these prices - waiting for the ann probably.
> Close above 70 will be a good base for next week




yeah your right, i expected a few big sellers above the 70's but looks like im wrong so far. up quite a good amount today, lets see if it will hold.


----------



## ALFguy (25 August 2006)

Very slightly off topic.
First time this month I've had my hands on a real-time trading screen from ETrade so I'm able to see the buyers and sellers working their magic.
Quite funny to see how some buyers try to manipulate the price down


----------



## Makavel (25 August 2006)

f**K those buyers didnt want to get in early but now wanna bring the price down

TO BAD.

yes having market depth is very important best way to understand the behaviour of buyers and sellers and trends.


----------



## kevro (25 August 2006)

Hey Makavel, if you want a reply to your private messages you better delete some as you have exceeded your limit


----------



## Makavel (25 August 2006)

done Kevro sorry about that .


----------



## speccy boy (25 August 2006)

I read earlier in this thread that BHP may be making a hostile takeover bid at $2.50-3.00 in the coming months.
If you look at the prospectus, the directors hold something like 55% of the stock, not sure if a takeover is possible??
Someone enlighten me if I'm wrong!!!
I bought through the prospectus and like most of you commenting on this thread, I'm in for at least 12 months to give them a chance to carry out their planned drilling program.
If a takeover happens would they remain RDS shares or would existing shareholders have their stock converted to BHP?? Concerned that if the latter happens, upside to this stock would be limited to the takeover price......right??
Excuse my amateurish questions!!!


----------



## Alfredbra (25 August 2006)

I did read that somewhere within this thread also, however i dont see anywhere else where this has been stated as facts.


----------



## ALFguy (26 August 2006)

Yes, just a rumour going around prior to them listing. Although they have stated they are in discussions with major mining houses.

No idea how a hostel takeover works - just a newbie myself.

Surely you wouldn't complain if this shot up to $3 would you?


----------



## NettAssets (26 August 2006)

ALFguy said:
			
		

> No idea how a hostel takeover works - just a newbie myself.




Is a Hostel takeover where they get into bed together?


----------



## Freeballinginawetsuit (26 August 2006)

NettAssets said:
			
		

> Is a Hostel takeover where they get into bed together?




Nope,its when they team up and buy a Backpackers.


----------



## NettAssets (26 August 2006)

Freeballinginawetsuit said:
			
		

> Nope,its when they team up and buy a Backpackers.




I'll be in that as long as they throw in a six pack


----------



## ALFguy (28 August 2006)

I wonder if this will fuel a few speccie prices, including RDS?   

*BHP Billiton Ltd, the world's biggest diversified miner, remains on the lookout for further growth through acquisitions or by organic opportunities, chief executive Chip Goodyear said.

Mr Goodyear said BHP Billiton has between $14 billion to $15 billion in the kitty and if there was a target that fitted in with its portfolio then the miner would be interested.*


----------



## Alfredbra (28 August 2006)

lets hope it will ALFguy, good to see at least its holding out in the 70's (but just) could see it drop below 70's easily


----------



## ALFguy (29 August 2006)

Always going to get a few weak holders selling out at the first sign of a drop, which is exactly what happened today.

Still, as you say Alfred, it held over 70c.

No news also brings out the weaker holders so patience and belief in the potential of this company are what really matters now.
Have to be mad to sell imo


----------



## Michael2006 (4 September 2006)

We all know what is install for the immediate future. Some of us are reluctant to accept the RUMOURS others I surpose recieve there information from reliable channels.

Personnally I can't hardly wait.


----------



## CanOz (4 September 2006)

Michael2006 said:
			
		

> We all know what is install for the immediate future. Some of us are reluctant to accept the RUMOURS others I surpose recieve there information from reliable channels.
> 
> Personnally I can't hardly wait.




What kind of a post is this? Its like a riddle! Please be a bit clearer in your posts.


----------



## ALFguy (12 September 2006)

Taking a hit today with the rest of the market.

Currently very cheap imo


----------



## Alfredbra (15 September 2006)

Sold RDS 2 weeks ago when it was at 70c, it wasnt looking to good imo with no anns. now trading at 55c which does appear to be cheap. However its a bit hard to tell at these market conditions whether we will see it reach back up to the 70's again. What do u think ALF?


----------



## ALFguy (15 September 2006)

That's the main problem, no anns, everyone wondering what the company are up to....who's the interested parties etc.
Personally, I think the smallest hint of positive news and this will head north quickly. It's on everyone's radar, that's for sure.

Have you noticed that there's only a minority of sellers that cause the price to drop below 70c and that's on very low volume indeed - it appears most are holding for news or more likely simply holding long term because they believe in the company.

Anything less than 60c seems a good buy to me.  If I had the cash I'd be topping up for sure.

I aint an expert....just my feeling after months of watching the market  :


----------



## Alfredbra (16 September 2006)

yeah thats true, after open RDS has been quite steady and hovering around the 70c. Theres nothing keeping us informed about the company so i think it might be hard for RDS to get back up to that mark once again. Im gonna keep it under my watch the next coming week before getting back in.


----------



## stiger (16 September 2006)

70 seems along way off now.Cheers dyor.


----------



## Stinger (18 September 2006)

A nice comeback today, up 14% already and hopefully still on the rise.

Maybe a pending announcement?


----------



## ALFguy (18 September 2006)

stiger said:
			
		

> 70 seems along way off now.Cheers dyor.




You were saying stiger?   

Still, pretty low volume and some large gaps, but could easily get back up to 70 again


----------



## Alfredbra (21 September 2006)

damn! shouldve bought!


----------



## Makavel (21 September 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> damn! shouldve bought!




would have to be the most commonly used statement in stock trading


----------



## ALFguy (21 September 2006)

Alfredbra said:
			
		

> damn! shouldve bought!




  Question is, will you be saying this when it's trading in $'s?

Not that I'm saying it will of course


----------



## Makavel (21 September 2006)

lol no i think his statement would contain more swearing and anger. lol and maybe some of


----------



## Alfredbra (21 September 2006)

i held some stock for a while in RDS but sold just before they dropped to 55c. was going to buy more, but thought 70c was a long way off now. no news from the company has been released but looks like people arent bored yet and are still interested. ill try pick some up at some low prices.


----------



## Makavel (21 September 2006)

i dont think it has anything related to being bored people just get impatient so they sell let those people do it cos they will be the one spewing that they didnt hold .

BAD ****** Luck i say


----------



## Alfredbra (21 September 2006)

i see around a couple of forums that ppl are saying that RDS might be bought out by BHP. However where did anyone get this info from? no facts or evidence i have seen


----------



## speccy boy (21 September 2006)

From 'The Australian' today, for full text see link below.




> Furthermore, Jinchuan earlier this year subscribed for shares in the initial public offering by Redstone Resources, which has extensive nickel-copper-platinum group metals targets in the Musgrave region




http://www.theaustralian.news.com.au/story/0,20867,20419426-643,00.html


----------



## Alfredbra (2 October 2006)

Trying to get in on a low but it just keeps going up and up, dont know if i should buy now or hold off


----------



## Stinger (2 October 2006)

I have a feeling something big is building here. I am hoping their first announcement is going to be a big one. I have already put all my spare cash back into Redstone.


----------



## Alfredbra (2 October 2006)

hopefully i can get in for under 70c, the sp however has been quite stable hovering around these prices.


----------



## Makavel (2 October 2006)

hahaha

the old "i hope" game classic

be paitent by the stock of belief not what users say here people here "most of the time" are only trying toget others in to save their own asses and minimise their personal losses do the research and then make your choice


simple


----------



## Makavel (2 October 2006)

stiger said:
			
		

> 70 seems along way off now.Cheers dyor.




must of missed this "statement" lol


----------



## Michael2006 (11 October 2006)

Hi All,

Still no significant announcements, surely there must be something going on atm. It has got to be any day know surely. No ones selling for under 70 hopefully there is a reason for silence.  

Why would RDS be visiting at Oxiana - Golden Grove ??????  


Christmas must be coming up. 

You all still buying up? ?


----------



## Stinger (11 October 2006)

I'm still buying up. I have a feeling when an announcement comes it will be with one of the major mining companies.

Very little volume of late, showing everyone is keen to hold out for this announcement.


----------



## Makavel (11 October 2006)

Michael2006 said:
			
		

> Hi All,
> 
> Still no significant announcements, surely there must be something going on atm. It has got to be any day know surely. No ones selling for under 70 hopefully there is a reason for silence.
> 
> ...




Oxiana - golden grove????? further to expand on this point


----------



## Makavel (11 October 2006)

Stinger said:
			
		

> I'm still buying up. I have a feeling when an announcement comes it will be with one of the major mining companies.
> 
> Very little volume of late, showing everyone is keen to hold out for this announcement.




Last few days volumes have been bigger then prior weeks, but still very low which is very good.


----------



## kevro (11 October 2006)

Hi Michael 2006,
Curious about the unsubtle hint about Oxiana - Golden Grove you mentioned earlier. What did you hear regards that?
I spoke to director last week about a supposed recent BHP presentation, about BHP preparing a JV document and stories about BHP's planes with all there geophysical equipment on board overflying RDS land. Denied the meeting but confirmed the overflights. They had a pilot on the ground who was watching it and new what they were doing and was requested to contact plane and get them to cease there activities. He did confirm that they had spoken to a few larger companies but due to a confidentiality agreement, nothing can be said. The above info came from one of the best sources around. A BHP geo with a few beers under his belt who ran into another RDS holder.

Interested to here about Oxiana.


----------



## Michael2006 (12 October 2006)

I had heard from someone within Oxiana that the company was currently looking at acquisitions and had meet with RDS. However I do strongly feel it is likely RDS will JV with BHP or a Chinese consortium, you only have to wonder why there has been no significant announcements yet. These alot of interest in RDS from Australian companies & abroad we know thats fact, WHEN RDS do select there partner the shares go to $'s, my only questions what will be the content of the JV and when will we find out what RDS has really got.

I am anticipating we will here something in the next month or so., but hey you all know that & what.


----------



## kevro (12 October 2006)

Thanks Michael, very interesting. Its amazing that it is syill sitting at .70c after 2 months + with only 4 change of directors holdings notices in that time. I would like to get some drilling results on the table before they agree on a JV partner. I feel that would put them in a better position at the negotiation table.


----------



## Alfredbra (19 October 2006)

Higher volumes than previous weeks, very tempted to free up funds and buy some more of this.


----------



## kevro (19 October 2006)

Similar rumour heard but suggesting this Friday for an announcement.


----------



## Stinger (20 October 2006)

Lets see if you are right about today Kevro. Hopefully my top up at 70 cents will go through first.


----------



## kevro (20 October 2006)

Looks like Friday announcement is obviously incorrect but buyer interest is suddenly increasing. RDS sellers are a stubborn crowd.


----------



## Stinger (20 October 2006)

I know, no one will sell to me at 70 cents, there is a lot of depth there too at 70 cents so not holding my breath on monday


----------



## Stinger (23 October 2006)

Some early movement this morning, looks like my bid at 70 cents isnt going to be filled. The next question is should i chase the share price to get more??


----------



## kevro (23 October 2006)

I get the feeling that if you don't take whats on offer you won't get anything. Its been near on 2 1/2 months since listing at .25c with no ann and it has sat very patiently around the .70c mark for the last month. Very few sellers and people are holding. They know the potential here. Must be an ann soon to update holders at the very least.


----------



## yogi-in-oz (23 October 2006)

Hi folks,

RDS ..... here's the anticipated time cycles,
until the end of 2006 ...:


23102006 ..... minor

03-06112006 ..... positive spotlight on RDS

09-10112006 ..... aggressive rally???

13112006 ..... minor news --- flat???

23-24112006 ..... positive news???

27112006 ..... minor

December 2006 ..... mostly minor cycles

happy days

yogi


----------



## Alfredbra (24 October 2006)

woooo im excited, lots of volume today


----------



## kevro (24 October 2006)

On and on they go with no visible means of support other than rumour and innuendo. Only 100k shares traded today,  20 trades at an average of about $3500. Final result up 3.5c and still no announcement. I hold and not complaining


----------



## kevro (25 October 2006)

I Like it a lot because it goes up a lot without actually doing anything. Wish they would share some secrets about whats happening. I believe a lot of negotiations have secrecy clauses so they can't talk about it until a deal is done.


----------



## Stinger (31 October 2006)

Was a good announcement, i was suprised to see the price to drop upon the announcement. I think when they announce the mining companies they are entering JV's with, we will see a positive move in the price.


----------



## Absolutely (31 October 2006)

Actually I wasn't that surprised to see it drop as I suspect the market may have had unrealistic expectations of something more.

However the report reinforces that the projects they have have excellent potential and this is a great long term hold. :dance:


----------



## Young Gun (1 November 2006)

After reading through this post and doing some research myself I though I have a punt on this . I managed to pick up a small parcel this morning for an average price of $0.59. At the moment the stock is sitting 10 % higher. 

Interested on what everyone else thoughts are at the moment on this stock ? I personally wouldnt be willing to pay any more than I did at the moment with the future a bit sketchy. Not So much sketchy but uncertainty , still in the long term looks like a good prospect , at worst they go bankrupt and get into a JV with another company.


----------



## purehell (1 November 2006)

well with a reply like that you obviously bought the stock with no or VERY little understanding about the opportunities and the type of ground.

why dont you have a read of the prospectus thats should give you all the info you need.


----------



## Young Gun (1 November 2006)

Purehell , 

I am at work and have very limited time to reply to posts. I have read the prospectus and information regarding the company. The quaterly report that was released yesterday indicates although there are significant opportunities  the speculation is still ahead of the companies progress at the moment. You only have to look at the knee jerk reactions and the volatility of this stock to figure that one out.


----------



## purehell (1 November 2006)

what ??? the volatility is due to stock holders who were expecting more from the ann it also shows that people cant read what they have announced people were expecting a JV if you read and can UNDERSTAND the results you will see they are huge compared to even property BHP have or ever wanted you cant make you assumptions just on what people post here. 

Well just think of this thing you call knee jerk as an opp for you to buy stock.


----------



## Young Gun (1 November 2006)

> what ??? the volatility is due to stock holders who were expecting more from the ann it also shows that people cant read what they have announced people were expecting a JV if you read and can UNDERSTAND the results you will see they are huge compared to even property BHP have or ever wanted you cant make you assumptions just on what people post here.
> 
> Well just think of this thing you call knee jerk as an opp for you to buy stock.




Isnt that what I just said, the market was expecting more than the company announcement gave? As in progess I mean any JV or further details of drilling operations. You just re worded what I just said. 

And yes the knee jerk reaction does present a good buying opportunity. I wouldnt pay more than sub $0.60 because the stock has support or just below this barrier therefore obviously the risks are reduced.


----------



## BSD (2 November 2006)

Michael2006 said:
			
		

> However I do strongly feel it is likely RDS will JV with BHP or a Chinese consortium, you only have to wonder why there has been no significant announcements yet.




Not bad for a company who is yet to drill a hole. Amazing how the seed investors didn't approach BHP/OXR etc before diluting themselves.

I started looking at this one after getting 'hot tip' from a pretty sage punter. 

30m shares on issue with plenty of oppies floating around - all the talk on here of share being worth $'s and not c's has put me off completely. I think it is right for some to doubt some of the loose claims being thrown around. 

Anytime you hear "Olympic Dam style" or "Voisey's Bay style" - get ready to run. 

It could be a cracker and has plenty going for it - but a lot of drilling needs to be done and plently of placements will follow.

It still fascinates me this thread is longer than the RIO one.


----------



## purehell (3 November 2006)

BSD said:
			
		

> Not bad for a company who is yet to drill a hole. Amazing how the seed investors didn't approach BHP/OXR etc before diluting themselves.
> 
> I started looking at this one after getting 'hot tip' from a pretty sage punter.
> 
> ...




first off who cares if the thread is longer then RIOS wat is that ment to mean. You must hold rio shares then eh  good for you mate? Doubt by users such as youself is based on not being able to read and understand the information in the prospectus and the ann they released the other day. i say lets give its another 4 or so months and then u and me will have this convo again.


----------



## BSD (3 November 2006)

purehell said:
			
		

> first off who cares if the thread is longer then RIOS wat is that ment to mean. You must hold rio shares then eh  good for you mate? *Doubt by users such as youself is based on not being able to read and understand the information in the prospectus * and the ann they released the other day. i say lets give its another 4 or so months and *then u and me will have this convo again*.




You and I mate, You and I. 

Apparently I cant read a prospectus - so point me to the bit that mentions why the seed investors diluted themselves if the majors and 'Chinese Consortiums' were so excited?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (4 November 2006)

Hi folks,

Let's bring RDS up to the barrier this week,
as there's a positive  time cycle due to come
into play, late in the week ..... hopefully, 
enough to get us across the line, with a profit ..... 

many thanks

  yogi

P.S.  ..... RMA may also respond to a similar cycle, this week ???



=====


----------



## Alfredbra (5 November 2006)

LOL one lesson learnt, dont bag RDS stock! I myself hold and can tell you anything under 70c is a bargain! been trying to pick some more up around 65c but have missed out the last few times!


----------



## kevro (10 November 2006)

Must be days away from an definative ann on this now.We are back over .70c now after a low volume sell down. Well over 3 months since listing and nothing substantial to date except for legal announcements.  Still holding an SP of over .70c after 3 months after listing at .25c.


----------



## Absolutely (19 December 2006)

This is going to get a speeding ticket for sure.


----------



## Stinger (19 December 2006)

I heard a rumour they have positive drilling results. Maybe these could be on the way.


----------



## Absolutely (19 December 2006)

They've got positive something - don't think it has finished yet.

Actually I didn't think they had started drilling yet.....?


----------



## Stinger (19 December 2006)

They had been sampling etc but not sure about the drilling. Like i said i just heard it, nothing to back up the statement


----------



## Absolutely (19 December 2006)

What I like about this little run is that it hasn't brought to many sellers in to the game.

RDS has been sitting around 70c for months and you would think that many traders would see this run up to 80c as an opportunity to get out. But despite the fast run up this morning sellers seem to have thinned out even further.

Good indication of the long term view taken for this stock which must bode well for future price movement.


----------



## Stinger (19 December 2006)

Just went into pre-open.

Possibly a speeding ticket from the ASX.


----------



## Lert (19 December 2006)

If Voisey Bay is not mentioned at least once I will eat my hat..


----------



## mrWoodo (19 December 2006)

Hmmm, this one hovers around 0.7 for 2 months. Then rockets up 16% just before a trading halt................ Okay fair enough the last hour or two was prob ppl reading this thread and others like it and taking a risk, but who started it ?

I'm just disgruntled cos I got sick of waiting and sold out yesterday


----------



## nuwave (19 December 2006)

I bought these when they floated at 25c, I was tempted to sell when they rocketed to over $1 back in August, but I think this announcement (hopefully tomorrow) will be the one the shareholders are waiting for.


----------



## Stinger (19 December 2006)

Not sure of what others think, but if this is a good announcement tomorrow i think in a few months the prices will continue to rise and investors really have the ability to make big $$$.

I think they announcement on Thursday is the key though, whether it be results or a JV etc.

I was in at the IPO too but sold out in the first few days. Have gradually bought back more and more in the past few months and am looking forward to Thursdays announcement


----------



## Lert (19 December 2006)

I too was in at the IPO and have held since then.. Cant imagine it is bad news at this stage.. Who would announce "During preliminary exploration we didn't find anything" ?


----------



## nuwave (19 December 2006)

I think the announcement should be pretty positive, lets face it they are on some pretty fine land. In my opinion I don't think this announcement will be the JV we were all thinking, that may come later!!


----------



## Michael2006 (20 December 2006)

Redstone Resources Limited (RDS)  As at 20/12/2006 8:19:39 AM
Real-Time  
(Trading Status: TRADING_HALT)  

 Last Trade 0.830 *Bid 0.950 * Offer 0.850 

2 hours before open, trading still holted & look at the bid ????


----------



## Young Gun (20 December 2006)

Annoucment is out : 


REDSTONE RESOURCES LTD ABN 42090169154
20 December 2006
Manager Announcements
Company Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited
Level 4/20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000
EM RESULTS ENHANCE REDSTONE HALLEYS Ni-Cu-PGE TARGET IN THE WEST MUSGRAVES
SUMMARY
• A major Ni-Cu-PGE system is defined (Araplats Trend) over 35km strike along the southwestern margin of the Saturn Complex.
• The 1.5km long Halleys target has been identified within the Araplats Trend, with extremely high Cu, Ni and PGE soil lag geochemistry (significantly higher than lag geochemistry over Nebo and Babel Ni-Cu-PGE sulphide deposits, 30 km to the west).
• Total PGE geochemistry indicates the ironstone is gossanous, with similar PGE trends to the gossan over the Voiseys Bay Ni-Cu-PGE deposit.
• A near-surface weak EM conductor is coincident with, and is interpreted to plunge away from the discovery ironstone outcrop. All results to date suggest the presence of significant sulphide mineralization.
• Further detailed work will commence along the Araplats trend to follow-up several other high order anomalies over the 35km strike.
• Other significant exploration results include:
o Definition of a large copper anomaly (10 x 4 km) with several bullseye targets, the best of which is Titan (1.4km long to 800m wide); and
o Location of an 80m x 80m outcrop containing 5 to 10% disseminated ex-sulphide and open in three directions under sand cover. The Cu-Pb anomalous sulphide system (Aladdin) is hosted in basement metamorphic rocks adjacent to a major regional structure.
• Drilling programmes for all targets, including Halleys is scheduled for March 2007.
ASX
RELEASE
20 December 2006
For further information
On this release please
contact:
Anthony Ailakis
Managing Director
Ph 08 9328 2552
Email:
anthonya@redstone.com.au
Web Site:
www.redstone.com.au
ASX Code: RDS
Head and exploration office:
Redstone Resources Ltd, level 3, 110-116 East Parade, East Perth WA 6004 , PO Box 8646, Perth Business Centre WA 6849
Telephone +61 8 9328 2552 Facsimile +61 8 9328 2660 Website www.redstone.com.au
Redstone Resources Limited (ASX:RDS) has been conducting on-ground exploration in the West Musgraves for four months since listing on the ASX in early August, 2006. This has defined several sizable geochemical targets, the best of which is a coincident soil and rock chip anomalous Ni-Cu-PGE target with coincident EM anomaly, located within a 35km long Ni-Cu-PGE anomaly on the western margin of the Saturn Complex. Definition of such targets in such a short period clearly demonstrates the potential of the West Musgraves and signals an exciting period ahead for Redstone.
1. Halleys Ni-Cu-PGE
Recent geochemical sampling defined a major regional geochemical anomaly in the Blackstone Range and Tollu Licence areas. The NW- to W-trending Araplats Ni-Cu-PGE anomaly strikes over 35km, from the west of the Saturn Complex to the Tollu Granite. This is interpreted to be a magma flow-through zone which is prospective for sulphide deposits, perhaps analogous to the famous Platreef PGE-Ni-Cu district in the Bushveld Complex of South Africa.
Regional 800m x 200m soil lag sampling by Redstone in August on the Blackstone Range JV (Joint Venture between Redstone and Resource Mining Corporation ASX:RMI) highlighted a highly anomalous zone named Halleys, within the Araplats trend, containing peak values of 1400ppm Cu, 62ppb PGE and 833ppm Ni (reported in Sept Quarterly Report to the ASX). Infill soil lag sampling has subsequently defined a 1.5km long zone of strong Cu-Ni-PGE soil geochemistry with peak values of 1900ppm Cu, 940ppm Ni and 72ppb PGE. These values are considerably higher than the reported DLag soil geochemistry values (950ppm Cu, 748ppm Ni and 12ppb PGE) over the Nebo and Babel sulphide-nickel deposit, 30km to the west.
Rock chip sampling at Halleys from an ironstone outcrop returned a peak assay of 0.54% Cu, 0.24% Ni, 249ppb PGE+Au and 0.05% Co. Recent follow-up sampling, using a handheld XRF machine, has yielded even higher rock-chip values of 0.73% Cu and 0.43% Ni from the main exposure, which is a low hill with at least four separate ironstone bands (assay results from the laboratory are pending). Analysis and plotting of the entire PGE suite (Os, Ir, Ru, Rh, Pt, Pd, Au) indicates a magmatic pattern typical of derivation from Ni-Cu sulphides and very similar to that of the discovery gossan at the large Voiseys Bay deposit in Canada. It thus appears almost certain from a scientific viewpoint that the soil anomalies and ironstones overlie Ni-Cu-PGE sulphide mineralisation at depth.
ASX
RELEASE
20 December 2006
For further information
On this release please
contact:
Anthony Ailakis
Managing Director
Ph 08 9328 2552
Email:
anthonya@redstone.com.au
Web Site:
www.redstone.com.au
ASX Code: RDS
REDSTONE RESOURCES LTD ABN 42090169154
To confirm the interpretation, 40 line kilometres of ground electromagnetic surveys (EM - 200m stations on 200m spaced lines) were completed over the Halleys area in early December. Preliminary EM data show a weak near-surface conductor (consistent with disseminated to matrix sulphides) trending NNW from the main anomalous outcrop. The near surface conductor is an extremely good target, possibly representing a NNW-plunging Cu-Ni-PGE sulphide body, given its spatial coincidence with the surface geochemical anomalies.
Once all geochemical samples are received from the laboratory, interpretation will be aimed at planning a significant angled drilling program over the Halleys anomaly.
2. Titan Cu-PGE
Regional Lag sampling has defined a broad copper anomalous zone at >120ppm Cu over an area of 10 x 4km in the southeastern portion of the Blackstone Range Project, southeast of the Saturn Complex. Two high-order (>200ppm Cu) copper anomalies with sporadic anomalous PGEs are present within this zone: Titan and Titan North. A peak result of 1064ppm Cu defines the centre of the Titan anomaly. On site assays, using a handheld XRF, define a 1.4km long Cu anomaly up to 800m wide at >200ppm Cu with numerous values greater than 500ppm Cu. This is the largest Cu anomaly thus far defined in the West Musgrave Block.
3. Aladdin Cu – Pb Sulphide Target (100% Redstone)
Exploration has commenced in the basement Proterozoic (>1350Ma) Birksgate Complex, which comprises metamorphosed volcano-sedimentary sequences prospective for Broken Hill type (BHT) base metal deposits. XRF assaying of regional soil lag geochemical samples revealed a 569ppm Pb anomaly adjacent to the regional NE-trending Lupton Hills Fault. Mapping near the anomaly in terrain dominated by sand dunes defined a disseminated sulphide body over 80m x 80m, containing at least 5% iron-oxide boxworks after sulphide in weathered and leached mafic rocks. The zone is open under sand to the north, west and south. The iron-oxide boxworks are interpreted to be either pyrrhotite or chalcopyrite, but no petrology has yet been carried out.
Peak rock-chip values from the anomaly (analysed on-site with a hand held XRF) are 670ppm Cu, 62ppm Mo, 0.13% Pb and 65 ppm As, but assays from the laboratory are still pending.
Whilst the style of mineralization is not Broken Hill type, drilling to fresh rock is required to understand the nature of this large Cu-Pb anomalous sulphide system. This will be a priority for drilling scheduled to commence in March 2007.
ASX
RELEASE
20 December 2006
For further information
On this release please
contact:
Anthony Ailakis
Managing Director
Ph 08 9328 2552
Email:
anthonya@redstone.com.au
Web Site:

OTHER RESULTS
Mt Muir
Reconnaissance exploratory work in the Mt Muir area at the northern edge of the West Musgraves has yielded positive results, but most results are pending. The area contains large (2km) low-order Cu anomalies (>120 ppm Cu using handheld XRF) associated with mafic rocks in the southwest, very high PGEs (up to 70ppb Pt+Pd) and anomalous copper in soil lag samples in the central part of the tenement, and multielement Cu-Mo-As anomalies associated with a 450m diameter circular magnetic feature in the south-central part of Mt Muir.
Baggaley Hills
A detailed 100m line-spaced aeromagnetic survey was flown over the southeastern part of the West Musgraves Project, where geophysical targets, particularly the Olympic Dam – type iron-oxide Cu-Au targets in the Baggaley Hills area, required better definition. The new high-resolution data define several outstanding targets, and an additional 639km² in two tenements has been acquired to cover several new anomalies adjacent to the Mt Agnes/Baggaley Hills targets.
Yours sincerely
Anthony Ailakis
Managing Director
The information in this report that relates to exploration results is based on information compiled by Professor David Groves, a member of the Australian Institute of Geoscientists. Professor Groves has sufficient experience relevant to the style of mineralisation under consideration and to the activity which he is undertaking to qualify as a Competent Person as defined in the 2004 Edition of the ‘Australasian Code for Reporting Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves’. Professor Groves consents to the inclusion in the report of the matters based on his information in the form and context in which it appears.

1. ITT (.23) & ITTO (.08) Exposed to Copper, Uranium, Gold, Lead-Zinc, Nickel, $3.5mil cash in bank, 21mil! shares on issue, Both projects drilling atm results to flow Dec/Jan. 
2. CYL (.27) Drilling completed 20 holes for Molybdenum now we wait results.
3. VMS (.24) Exposed to Copper, uranium, Gold, Zinc etc.. 26mil shares, $5mil in bank, soon to drill on Olympic Dam Style Target in SA for copper.


----------



## Absolutely (20 December 2006)

Anyone able to interpret this announcement technically?

After the initial hype, stock is up 8% on relatively thin volume.

I think we will have to wait for the drill results in March for this stock to really prove it's worth.


----------



## Lert (20 December 2006)

I guess you need to be a geologist to understand the implications of all that. There is a lot of information on the RDS web site. The prospectus gives a pretty good insight, including maps etc etc..


----------



## Geo78 (20 December 2006)

Well what a beauty to be in or get into. A major Ni/Cu/PGE system over a 35km strike. This thing has the potential to be another
Nebo and Babel deposit, can not wait to see drill results. This thing has true potential to be a billion dollar+ deposit, the big miners must be circling. Once this announcement is dissected there's going to be a lot of interest worldwide.


----------



## krisbarry (20 December 2006)

Joint venture with RMI, watch RMI's share price spike when announcement released today


----------



## Stinger (20 December 2006)

And not LVL also??


----------



## krisbarry (20 December 2006)

Stinger said:
			
		

> And not LVL also??




lol, no... just plenty of sackings going on over in the LVL camp.

The hiring and firing department must be going into melt-down


----------



## nuwave (20 December 2006)

This announcement is huge. I'm no geologist, though a 35km strike seems pretty substantial. (Agree with you Geo78)

Started well this morning and has dropped back to around where it was suspended yesterday. Suspect has got to drive upward again soon with these findings. 

AGM tomorrow - should be interesting?


----------



## Michael2006 (20 December 2006)

Agreed Nuwave, its really not the type of announcement for the Mum & Dad investor. I'd think we will see some action in the next few days as the announcement is interpreted.

Surely if we're taking about a deposit as big as this, the growth potential for these individual shares is huge.


----------



## Michael2006 (20 December 2006)

Geo78 said:
			
		

> Well what a beauty to be in or get into. A major Ni/Cu/PGE system over a 35km strike. This thing has the potential to be another
> Nebo and Babel deposit, can not wait to see drill results. This thing has true potential to be a billion dollar+ deposit, the big miners must be circling. Once this announcement is dissected there's going to be a lot of interest worldwide.




You heard it from me first, if this strike is proved up with drilling (as has the samples to date) these share will go vertical very fast.


----------



## Bluebeard (20 December 2006)

Whats peoples take on the price position of RDS compared to RMI and these projects. Currently RDS is at about 87c and RMI is at about 5c. People have said that RMI owns 25% of this project if thats right wouldnt it be better to get set in RMI rather than RDS...Im just asking thats all...Im no expert lol...anyone want to provide a view.


----------



## Michael2006 (20 December 2006)

Bluebeard said:
			
		

> Whats peoples take on the price position of RDS compared to RMI and these projects. Currently RDS is at about 87c and RMI is at about 5c. People have said that RMI owns 25% of this project if thats right wouldnt it be better to get set in RMI rather than RDS...Im just asking thats all...Im no expert lol...anyone want to provide a view.




Point understood, however you need to consider volume of share of RDS compared to that of RMI. You also need to consider RDS has a number of other highly prospective prospects.


----------



## Bluebeard (20 December 2006)

Thanks for the answer...greatly appreciated.


----------



## nuwave (20 December 2006)

RDS closed 88c up 0.05 from yesterday. Surprised there wasn't more activity, definately thought they would have gone well over $1 given the announcement.

I can't complain, I bought a few at the IPO at 25c and have since purchased more between 67c & 90c.

I'm going to sit and hold for now. Tomorrow is a new day!


----------



## Michael2006 (21 December 2006)

Dont people watch the market, this morning there was a buyer a 1.05 and sellers at 0.90 from the day before. So the seller got taken out a 0.90 when they could have got 0.95 & 1.05.


----------



## nuwave (21 December 2006)

I'm surprised there isn't much stock moving, considering the announcement. All the major shareholders are obviously holding on, knowing these things could go to $10 in the next 12 months. It is a pity the small holders aren't sitting a bit more firm on their prices to push these things up!

AGM today, see if that has any impact?


----------



## Geo78 (21 December 2006)

nuwave said:
			
		

> I'm surprised there isn't much stock moving, considering the announcement. All the major shareholders are obviously holding on, knowing these things could go to $10 in the next 12 months. It is a pity the small holders aren't sitting a bit more firm on their prices to push these things up!
> 
> AGM today, see if that has any impact?




Agreed, if this 35km strike is proven up it will have a value far of that of Neo Babel (35 billion 4 yrs ago). You do the math on that and see what the shares are worth. Neway I think it will continue to climb over the next mth or so as the market pick up the news of what they have found.

I am all guns blazing in.


----------



## Lert (21 December 2006)

The Chairmans address and AGM presentation is now available.. makes interesting reading.


----------



## nuwave (21 December 2006)

Unfortunately i didn't get to the AGM, though have read the report.
Very positive initial results. Look forward to drilling results!


----------



## Geo78 (21 December 2006)

Michael2006 said:
			
		

> Yes, I do have a small number of shares in Redstone floating today and I have heard some very positive information concerning the future and exploraiton targets. While it seems the company has attracted some interest from a number of large companies. It will be interesting to see what day 1 and the future has install. Anything   4km from the 3rd biggest mineral deposit must be highly prospective.




Seems it was there along.


----------



## nuwave (21 December 2006)

Very true Geo78. 

Just got off the phone from a large stakeholder in RDS who was at today's meeting. He said it was a very positive vibe with about 60 shareholders in attendance.

I'm in for the long haul.

P.S Have a look at MMB, didn't they make a move today!


----------



## Geo78 (21 December 2006)

I am going to but name on this RDS will be btw $5 - $10 around min 2007. These now way those results posted on the 20/11/06 do not indicated another Nebo Babel. Just look at them, the RDS Geological team is made up of some big names. 

"another exciting nickel discovery had been made in an equally remote and poorly explored region in the Musgrave Block in central Australia. In this case the Nebo-Babel deposits are similarly hosted by high-grade gneisses in a terrane dominated by the large layered intrusions of the Giles Complex, many of which are of anorthositic and troctolitic composition."

"Discovery of the Nebo and Babel Ni-Cu-PGE deposits (in ground value of $25 billion) within the first year of on-ground exploration by WMC validates the ..."

I am just wish I got in the float instead of paying market price today.


----------



## krisbarry (21 December 2006)

Pity RMI had a down day today, considering the joint venture is with RDS


----------



## Geo78 (16 January 2007)

*Re: RDS - Redstone Resources (Boom Time)*

UP 12.5%, I'd say the speculation has started anyway a collegue of mine from WMC has done a bit of research - 


"the WMC Nebo-Babel deposit is a layered, basic, tube-like body intruding felsic granulite facies country rock in the west Musgrave Block, Western Australia. 

Nebo-Babel is the largest nickel sulphide discovery since Voisey’s Bay, Canada. In this case the Nebo-Babel deposits are similarly hosted by high-grade gneisses in a terrane dominated by the large layered intrusions of the Giles Complex, many of which are of anorthositic and troctolitic composition. WMC, in its January to March quarterly, updated progress on its tenements in the Western Australian portion of the Musgrave in April 2000 a hole at its Nebo discovery showing 26m @ 2.45% nickel, 1.78% copper and 0.09% cobalt. According to the quarterly, WMC completed a regional airborne geophysical survey in January, the results of which have been interpreted with anomalies selected these anomalies require additional exploration in the form of ground geophysics, geochemical sampling and geologic mapping to determine if a drill test is warranted. 

These techniques are the same asc RDS has used to identify a major Ni-Cu-PGE system as Nebo Babel this is defined gneisses in a terrane dominated by the large layered intrusion over 35km strike along the southwestern margin of its Saturn Complex. I think this speaks for itself DRILLING should be very interesting as should the share price.

Anyway why does WMC want to JV.


----------



## nuwave (16 January 2007)

I'm with you Geo78. I've been holding these since the IPO and now have around 50,000 shares.

Drilling and any potential JV should see this stock move to the next level.

It still seems to be a pretty well kept secret, considered the low volumes traded??

In for the long haul!!


----------



## Lert (16 January 2007)

I'm with you blokes as well. There are some large shareholders in there who have not budged.. Just wondering where the money is going to come from to properly explore the larger lease areas.. Time will tell I guess.


----------



## Geo78 (17 January 2007)

Lert said:
			
		

> I'm with you blokes as well. There are some large shareholders in there who have not budged.. Just wondering where the money is going to come from to properly explore the larger lease areas.. Time will tell I guess.




I doubt very much RDS will have any problem at all finding financial backing given the recent prelim results. I'd put another 50k in.


----------



## Young Gun (17 January 2007)

nuwave said:
			
		

> I'm with you Geo78. I've been holding these since the IPO and now have around 50,000 shares.
> 
> Drilling and any potential JV should see this stock move to the next level.
> 
> ...




Its too early to tell for certain, but what would you regard the next level as? Do you have any expectations for the next increase? I have a small holding in this company and I know people have mentiond figures as high as $10 in 12 months time, but realistically whats your estimations?


----------



## nuwave (17 January 2007)

Young Gun said:
			
		

> Its too early to tell for certain, but what would you regard the next level as ? Do you have any expectations for the next increase ? I have a small holding in this company and I know people have mentiond figures as high as $10 in 12 months time , but realistically whats your estimations ?




Certainly all holders hope it gets to these levels, I think this is long term though - particularly if a big JV came along. I think that $1 will be the next level for it to break (this could happen prior to drilling results - based on the expectation). If the results confirm the assays then anything is possible - realistically I am hoping we get to $2 in the next 6 months.

You must remember this is a very strong team of directors with good knowledge and contacts globally.

My only dilemma will be whether to hold or sell this stock when it reaches these levels.


----------



## Geo78 (17 January 2007)

nuwave said:
			
		

> Certainly all holders hope it gets to these levels, I think this is long term though - particularly if a big JV came along. I think that $1 will be the next level for it to break (this could happen prior to drilling results - based on the expectation). If the results confirm the assays then anything is possible - realistically I am hoping we get to $2 in the next 6 months.
> 
> You must remember this is a very strong team of directors with good knowledge and contacts globally.
> 
> My only dilemma will be whether to hold or sell this stock when it reaches these levels.





I am going say it ...... if drilling proves these results the price will go straight up, there is a very strongly likely hood of another Nebo Babel the evidence is there. You prove this up with drilling your talking $$$ do the math we all know how much Nebo Babel's worth, prove it up and Paladin & RDS will be related.

anyway you heard it here first from me.


----------



## Lert (10 February 2007)

Very quiet on the RDS front lately.

The West Australian this morning has an article headed "BHP dusts off plans for Nebo and Babel" . Rumour is that BHP are preparing a "substantial program"  of fresh exploration and delineation drilling at the project...


----------



## Lert (12 February 2007)

Near half page article on RDS in the West Australian this morning.. Nothing that an informed shareholder would not already know.  Good to have RDS profile raised a bit though.


----------



## nuwave (18 February 2007)

Little volume traded in these over the last month. All substantial shareholders holding.

Drill results due next month. There may be an opportunity in the next two weeks to buy some in the 80's


----------



## Lert (2 March 2007)

Sellers have been pretty thin on the ground even through this latest carnarge.. My 75 cent order for a small parcel was eventually filled this afternoon after sitting in the queue for three days.. persistance pays off.. maybe someone needed some cash for a good night out.


----------



## kevro (26 March 2007)

The buyers are building and not many sellers left on screen. RDS has never had a strong on screen buy side so this is a major improvement. Drilling due to commence very soon so possibly explains the stronger interest.


----------



## nuwave (26 March 2007)

kevro said:


> The buyers are building and not many sellers left on screen. RDS has never had a strong on screen buy side so this is a major improvement. Drilling due to commence very soon so possibly explains the stronger interest.




Yeah I agree. I believe drilling is due to commence this Friday and then throughout April. So we should start to see announcements coming through


----------



## kevro (26 March 2007)

Good day today for holders. Up 14c / 16% to an even $1 on its usual low volume. Less than 80k now left on offer. Must be the drilling coming up. Probably a speeding ticket as well.


----------



## nuwave (26 March 2007)

Yes they may well get a speeding ticket! Lets hope it is a strong open again tomorrow.


----------



## kevro (26 March 2007)

Big gap with buyers at 90c and the remaining sellers at $1. Then again this stock more often than not seems to work that way. Either way I'm happy as a pig in the proverbial holding 250k of these.


----------



## kevro (26 March 2007)

Just recently MLX also confirmed a large nickel deposit in the Central Musgraves which once again goes to confirm the potential of the Musgrave region as a whole. The Chinese were also straight in with 30+ million dollars for 117 million shares and a large slice of the action.


----------



## kevro (29 March 2007)

Announcement out today. Drilling to commence at Halleys in the first week of April. Not far away now and all will be revealed.


----------



## nuwave (30 March 2007)

Nice close today Kevro. $1.055. Sellers have disappeared, which is great to see.

Should be an interesting open on Monday, April could see some exciting things happen!


----------



## kevro (30 March 2007)

Hi Nuwave, looks real nice at the moment but a bit of volume would'nt go astray. Mind you 200k for the day is'nt bad for RDS. Its amazing this stock is this price after listing in August 2006. 25c float and no real action between then and now and we have a SP in excess of a $1. People are holding and accumulating in dribs and drabs and waiting for pay day.


----------



## Lert (2 April 2007)

Sitting on $1.20 atm.. Market depth very lopsided, 40 buyers and 8 sellers..


----------



## Stinger (2 April 2007)

Looks like people are jumping in today awaiting drill results. SP up 16% in the first few hours with people happy to chase the price upwards.


----------



## Lert (2 April 2007)

That would be good but I dont think drilling has started just yet..


----------



## Geo78 (2 April 2007)

Didn't it Start on Friday ???


----------



## kevro (2 April 2007)

As per announcement drilling will commence in the first week of April. More specifically I heard 1st of April but that cannot be confirmed.


----------



## Geo78 (2 April 2007)

Young Gun said:


> Annoucment is out :
> 
> 
> REDSTONE RESOURCES LTD ABN 42090169154
> ...




I am after a few Opinions here;

Lets revisit these results above, and I'll say IF! IF drilling currently underway proves these results (rock chip etc) to depth say 100 metre, which I believe to be expected given the Musgrove area.

And IF these results prove and define another Voiseys Bay Ni-Cu-PGE deposit or Nebo and Babel Ni-Cu-PGE which given the surface area of the samples they just have to prove it goes down.

So IF they find this deposit what does a companies share price do when it finds a billion $ deposit? Please some1 tell I am not the only one that can see the potential here. What does happen?

Opinions please


----------



## kevro (2 April 2007)

Geo78 said:


> I am after a few Opinions here;
> 
> Lets revisit these results above, and I'll say IF! IF drilling currently underway proves these results (rock chip etc) to depth say 100 metre, which I believe to be expected given the Musgrove area.
> 
> ...




I'm with you on RDS Geo78. I think a lot of people are and they are all holding on to there shares. Thats obvious by the continual low volume.The company only listed in August and have only announced surface sampling results and are now only just commencing drilling. For a companies share price to move from .25c listing to $1.20 in 8 months on only surface sampling results and the anticipation of drilling says a lot. If they are successful  I have no idea what the SP could be but I'm looking at retirement on this one also

Kevro


----------



## nuwave (2 April 2007)

A nice strong close today.

As expected we are seeing some rallying on the pending drill results.

It could still be a couple of weeks by the time they send their results in and they are confirmed, so we must be patient.

Sellers are tightly holding these, which shows a strong belief in the company.

The biggest question will be when to get out, as these will be huge when they start producing!

Good luck to all those that hold.


----------



## kevro (2 April 2007)

Excellent result today, up 14.5c / a little under 14% when compared to the overall market which dropped 71 points.


----------



## Uranium (3 April 2007)

Hello, I am quite impressed with rds announcement at the moment seems to be a resiliant stock. Anyone have any comment?

Dom


----------



## Uranium (5 April 2007)

Hello,

Can anyone tell me more about this company and the latest announcement?
Should their not be more interest in this stock. Seems the price is a little low, this is my opinion only.

3 April 2007
The Companies Announcements Office
Australian Stock Exchange Limited (ASX)
4 Floor. 20 Bridge Street
SYDNEY NSW 2000
RMC Project Updates – Highlights
Resource Mining Corporation Limited (ASX: RMI) is pleased to provide the following updates to
activities on its main project activities.
The Company is currently progressing four opportunities, including exploration on its major
project in PNG where it will expend around $1 million on exploration related activities during
2007.
Other highlights in activity include the positive progression of discussions with interested parties
at the Company’s iron ore project in Argyle, including potential investment from Chinese
interests.
Wowo Gap Project
• Diamond Drilling contract agreed and signed with drilling schedule to begin late April.
• Ground Penetrating Radar work 15% complete with first data interpretation included for
early April
• Survey crew onsite surveying GPR and drill lines, data essential for future resource
estimation
• Line cutting for GPR and drill access scheduled for completion week in early April
Argyle Iron Ore Project
• Level of potential Chinese investment interest has increased and, discussions are ongoing.
• Geophysical data captured in 2005 is being re-processed as part of RMC’s regional
exploration activities on tenement EL 80/2389.
• Preliminary interpretation indicates the granitiod associated with the elevated stream
sediment geochemistry has an iron-oxide alteration which supports the geological
interpretation of a Proterozoic iron oxide Cu-Au system. Examples of other Proterozoic
iron oxide Cu-Au systems throughout Australia include Olympic Dam and Ernest Henry
mines.
• Planning for regional exploration fieldwork scheduled for late April has been completed.
This field work will follow up highly anomalous Au, Cu, Ag and U results received from
last years initial stream sediment sampling work.
Blackstone Range Project
(Joint Venture with Redstone Resources Limited (ASX: RDS) 75% and RMC 25%)
• Redstone plan to commence Rotary Air Blast (RAB) and Reverse Circulate (RC) drilling
on the Farm-In ground on two prospective areas: Halley and Titan.
• 15 RC holes are planned to test the main Halleys Ni-Cu-PGE anomaly and EM targets,
as well as a series of RAB holes on both Halleys and Titan prospects
Queensland: Three Rivers/Greenvale:
(Straits Resources Limited (ASX: SRL) Joint Venture)
• The three deep hole diamond drilling program planned by Straits Resources for this
prospect will be carried out after Easter to test Ni Sulphide mineralisation beneath the
Greenvale Mine.
Yours faithfully
J. E. Leach
Executive Chairman





Dom


----------



## nuwave (5 April 2007)

Uranium.

The current price is very strong, given they have only had samples so far. These were announced to the market back in December - it was as good an announcement you could get. Now we await the drill results to see if they support the samples.

The RMI announcement was released as this is a JV which RDS has a 75% stake. It basically confirms that drilling is now underway.

Those that hold this stock hold it tightly (me included) as we believe this has a lot of potential. (You should read their fundamentals and the directors experience by visiting the website).

I think this stock has slipped by as it hasn't had a heap of press, but I reckon that will change in the coming days/weeks! Good luck if you choose to jump on the redstone train!


----------



## Geo78 (5 April 2007)

nuwave said:


> Uranium.
> 
> The current price is very strong, given they have only had samples so far. These were announced to the market back in December - it was as good an announcement you could get. Now we await the drill results to see if they support the samples.
> 
> ...




I could agree more Nuwave, I myself have been prevue to a bit of background information. The RDS tenamants including where Halley's and Redrock are located and acquired in the 90's. During this period BHP/WMC have secured nieghbouring tenaments, of which have they have identifed as very prospective, infact one of RDS tenaments neighbours BHP's Nebo-Babel Deposit (2nd largest deposit of its kind in the world). Prior to mid-2006 a number of major's have attempted to aqquire the RDS land holding in the Musgrove engaging in a variety of means unsuccessfully.

During the float & prior a large Chinese MN and other AUS basede mining houses where in discussion with RDS (as referred to in Kalgoorlie Times and Australian newspaper). moving forward as Newave has said, this area is seen as one of the most underexplored/prospected areas in the world, the testing to date (sample surface, airal) has identifed a large target the size of Nebo-Babel. Although until drilling is done (which is underway) it will not be known whether the sulfides carry the base metal.

I like may other people on this post believe if its on the surface it most likely continues to depth. IF IF IF IF IF IF IF it does RDS could prove up a world class deposit.

Just to clarify I do have RDS shares and RDS shares only becuase I believe in the stock and management. These a big IF atm and this will remain until we see drilling results. However to me its an risk, worth the risk because the return could be exceptional.

Further more drilling commenced at 6am this morning. 

Anyway if you are interest check out all the announcements and research the geo's and look at it objectivly. I'd be interested for any1's opinion. Well till next week (maybe some results come friday)


----------



## Young Gun (5 April 2007)

> I could agree more Nuwave, I myself have been prevue to a bit of background information. The RDS tenamants including where Halley's and Redrock are located and acquired in the 90's. During this period BHP/WMC have secured nieghbouring tenaments, of which have they have identifed as very prospective, infact one of RDS tenaments neighbours BHP's Nebo-Babel Deposit (2nd largest deposit of its kind in the world). Prior to mid-2006 a number of major's have attempted to aqquire the RDS land holding in the Musgrove engaging in a variety of means unsuccessfully.
> 
> During the float & prior a large Chinese MN and other AUS basede mining houses where in discussion with RDS (as referred to in Kalgoorlie Times and Australian newspaper). moving forward as Newave has said, this area is seen as one of the most underexplored/prospected areas in the world, the testing to date (sample surface, airal) has identifed a large target the size of Nebo-Babel. Although until drilling is done (which is underway) it will not be known whether the sulfides carry the base metal.
> 
> ...





What range of stock price are we talking about if results for drilling that are currently underway prove to be world class? I know this is close to ramping, but just a rough indication, Are you talking $3, $4, $10?


----------



## Geo78 (5 April 2007)

We will all know in 3 - 4 weeks, the people will realise I am not crazy ahahah


----------



## kevro (5 April 2007)

Hi Geo78, check your PM's when you get a chance.

Just been re reading the Dec 21 2006 AGM report for RDS and it gets the adrenalin pumping. Link below. Why is time going so slow

http://www.redstone.com.au/redstonenews.htm

This paragraph below is great reading and more so when the area is over 35km in length.


Of particular significance has been the recognition of a NW – SE trending zone on the south western margin of the Saturn Complex (Figure 5) which is interpreted to be a magma flow-through zone, perhaps analogous to the famous Platreef PGE-Ni-Cu district in the Bushveld Complex of South Africa. This margin has variably highly anomalous nickel, copper and platinum group elements (PGE) over 35km strike. Halleys, within this trend, is a 1.5km long zone of strong Cu-Ni-PGE soil lag geochemistry with peak values of 1915ppm Cu, 940ppm Ni and 72ppb Pt + Pd. These values are considerably higher than the DLag soil geochemistry values (950ppm Cu, 748ppm Ni and 12ppb PGE) over the Nebo and Babel nickel deposits, 30km to the west. Geological mapping of this anomalous zone at Halleys has highlighted a limonitic ironstone outcrop with a peak assay of 5400ppm Cu, 2400ppm Ni, 500ppm Co and 249ppb Pt + Pd. Analysis of the entire PGE suite (Os, Ir, Ru, Rh, Pt, Pd, Au) indicates a magmatic pattern typical of derivation from sulphides and very similar to that of the discovery gossan at Voiseys Bay (Figure 6). It thus appears almost certain that the soil anomalies and ironstones overlie Ni-Cu-PGE sulphide mineralisation at depth


Kevro


----------



## Stinger (5 April 2007)

My question is this however, lets say all goes well with the drilling program and initial results are confirmed, how quickly would you expect the price to rise. I cant imagine a share price going from $1.50 to $5 in a matter of days (although it would be nice )


----------



## Lert (6 April 2007)

While we are having a nice long weekend, lets spare a thought for the RDS chaps out in the western Musgraves working away on the drilling program, hopefully ensuring our future prosperity


----------



## kevro (6 April 2007)

Its a dirty job but someones got to do it. The easter eggs will be covered in copper, nickel and platinum group element dust and flies.


----------



## kevro (6 April 2007)

Hi all,

If something is described as ppb (parts per billion) how does that translate as a percentage. In relation to the extract below from RDS's Dec report I am particularly interested in the Cobolt and other PGE elements. Are these good figures? I know the copper and nickel are high. Thanks in advance


Geological mapping of this anomalous zone at Halleys has highlighted a limonitic ironstone outcrop with a peak assay of 5400ppm Cu, 2400ppm Ni, 500ppm Co and 249ppb Pt + Pd. Analysis of the entire PGE suite (Os, Ir, Ru, Rh, Pt, Pd, Au) indicates a magmatic pattern typical of derivation from sulphides and very similar to that of the discovery gossan at Voiseys Bay (Figure 6). It thus appears almost certain that the soil anomalies and ironstones overlie Ni-Cu-PGE sulphide mineralisation at depth.


----------



## Lert (6 April 2007)

I suppose it works like this:

5400ppm=5.4 parts per thousand= 0.54 parts per hundred = 0.54%

Dunno if that is good or what and I am quite willing to be corrected..


----------



## kevro (6 April 2007)

Oops I got that wrong. Its not PPB its PPM, much better me thinks.

Thats the way I would read it Lert but I'm not sure.


----------



## speccy boy (8 April 2007)

food for thought.....

Someone mentioned a potential Fortescue(ish) type rise in share price. If you consider that FMG rose from under $1 to the current level around $23 in two and a half years, giving them a market cap of $5.9bn today and assume that RDS can acheive a similar performance, if you take that same market cap and divide it by the number of RDS shares(about 82,000,000) in existence then you come up with a share price of $72.
Multiply that by my 250,000 shares and that equates to a lot less work, more golf(accompanied by a considerably lower handicap!) and a tan envied by many!
Also, if you break down the word 'ASSUME', you make an ASS out of U and ME.
Time will tell I suppose.


----------



## Lert (8 April 2007)

Hey Speccy, if that happens you wil be laughing, I'll just have a grin on my face


----------



## Young Gun (9 April 2007)

> Someone mentioned a potential Fortescue(ish) type rise in share price. If you consider that FMG rose from under $1 to the current level around $23 in two and a half years, giving them a market cap of $5.9bn today and assume that RDS can acheive a similar performance, if you take that same market cap and divide it by the number of RDS shares(about 82,000,000) in existence then you come up with a share price of $72.
> Multiply that by my 250,000 shares and that equates to a lot less work, more golf(accompanied by a considerably lower handicap!) and a tan envied by many!
> Also, if you break down the word 'ASSUME', you make an ASS out of U and ME.
> Time will tell I suppose.




Hi speccy, 

If you are reffering to the person that compared fortescure metals to RDS than that would have been me on hotcopper.


----------



## speccy boy (9 April 2007)

Ah yes, so it was.....I read both, must have got confused about which thread.


----------



## kevro (9 April 2007)

speccy boy said:


> food for thought.....
> 
> Someone mentioned a potential Fortescue(ish) type rise in share price. If you consider that FMG rose from under $1 to the current level around $23 in two and a half years, giving them a market cap of $5.9bn today and assume that RDS can acheive a similar performance, if you take that same market cap and divide it by the number of RDS shares(about 82,000,000) in existence then you come up with a share price of $72.
> Multiply that by my 250,000 shares and that equates to a lot less work, more golf(accompanied by a considerably lower handicap!) and a tan envied by many!
> ...




Welcome to the 250k club


----------



## Uranium (10 April 2007)

Hello, RDS is having a good start today should continue. Last trade at $1.29.

Cheers 

Dom


----------



## Young Gun (10 April 2007)

I bumped up my holdings by another $2k, not nearly as much as my friends here on the $250k lol, but we all have to start young. I increased my holding to $7.5k, I think that even if RDS gets average results or poor results the stock should hold its own relatively (between the ranges of $.80 - $1) on the basis of other up coming projects and the management. 

The risk/reward of increasing your holdings on this stock is attractive, if they get good news its bound to increase the value over 3 times, if they get average news likely to fall 20-30%. Considering most of us have already benefitted from a return greater than that, this position looks good. . .


----------



## Young Gun (10 April 2007)

Sellers disappearing very very fast ...


----------



## kevro (10 April 2007)

Redstone now up 9.6% / 12c.

Buyers chasing and now less than 20k on offer starting at $1.50 as sellers pull their offers.


----------



## Stinger (10 April 2007)

RDS is funding my 2 year trip around the world, so lets hope the price keeps goes crazy until September!! :


----------



## kevro (10 April 2007)

Stinger said:


> RDS is funding my 2 year trip around the world, so lets hope the price keeps goes crazy until September!! :




The way its going Stinger it will fund you for a week on the international space station.

Getting very serious now with a 50k buyer at $1.48

Already up 23c / 18.4% today.

Can only think the drilling is better than expected.

Kevro


----------



## Lert (10 April 2007)

Only 17,000 shares for sale !! the cheapest at 1.55.  The pedal must be running hot out at the Musgraves..


----------



## Geo78 (10 April 2007)

What have I been saying all along

Come on RDS


----------



## professor_frink (10 April 2007)

Ok then, time to step in here.

Congrats all for holding this one today. 

Could the cheerleading, intraday commentary, talk of this stock paying for overseas trips,etc, be taken to the chat room, or via PM please. That way the thread won't get too cluttered, and we can concentrate on the bigger picture of what's going on with this company

Does anyone have any new information about the company today? Any analysis on why it's gone so well?


----------



## Geo78 (10 April 2007)

Drilling started four days ago. I leave it at that.


----------



## nuwave (10 April 2007)

A nice strong close today at $1.50, reached a high of $1.55.

This has taken a big leap prior to any results!

*mod note-
Price target removed. please provide some analysis if you are going to post a target price for this stock*


----------



## kevro (10 April 2007)

Speeding ticket tomorrow I imagine as they have doubled in the last 3 weeks approximately. Wonder what the response will be?


----------



## nuwave (10 April 2007)

Kevro, you would have to think a speeding ticket is on the cards. The only explanation is that they have started drilling and a few people are now starting to jump on board. There is nothing else to suggest otherwise, unless there is some insider trading?? I noticed a fairly big buy of around $50K at $1.48 - someone wants these.

The leap up has me a little puzzled, not that I doubt the capability, but on no results it is unusual. But then again, look what they did when they listed!

Here's hoping to some announcement soon.

You would have to think that if all good, RDS will  look to raise more capital for more extensive drilling etc and a placement of shares for shareholders could be on the cards in the near future? And/or a JV with one of the big players - here's hoping anyway.


----------



## kevro (10 April 2007)

Hi Nuwave,

I'm wondering if they have anything blatently obvious in the drilling samples. They are only drilling 70m holes at Halleys (pre-collars) in preparation for diamond drilling. All things going smoothly they could do 3 holes a day which up til now would be 18 holes to 70m.

Would a geologist be able to ascertain from these samples (non core - basically piles of rock and dust)) whether there is anything outstanding in the samples. If so .... well I will leave that up to your imagination.


----------



## Young Gun (10 April 2007)

I dont know , although a speeding ticket is an ovious reaction from the ASX look at people here and their holdings, a couple of guys have over $250 k invested without any solid solid evidence (well not that we know of) besides the sampling and tests they have carried out. 

I think people relise the risk / reward of investing in this company is as good as your going to get. A big find and they are going to rocket, a poor find and the company is still very attractive due to the managment and the other sites that they have lined up. I think a couple of $100k today isnt that unsual, I happend to increase my holdings just by chance before the 20% and I think alot of people want to get in at the last minute before any action. 

Furthermore, public holidays Friday and Monday and reduced buying opportunities comming up to drilling and a bumper day on the stock market i dont think it nessearily points to insider trading. However having said that im sure alot of the astute buyer were already in place before the stock hit $1.00. 

Only time will tell I guess.. 

Go the stone, I have high hope on this one, this fella should get me my deposit on my second investment propery.


----------



## Geo78 (10 April 2007)

I read comments like these last few and wonder, why wouldn't people take a punt RDS, RDS holds some of the most unexplored prospective tenaments around.

Those who look beyond the obvious know BHP has been chasing these for years and Nebo Babel is only km's away. Surely the opportunity to make $$$ has pushed the RDS share price. Where in the Musgrave province with surface samples through the roof. I for 1 was staggered RDS didnt move after the Surface Samples where announced.

I have always said and have no doubt they will hit pay dirt I am 100% confident, why? spend a few hours researching its not hard. I have been buying more $1.20 and encourage people to because I am that confident.

On the other hand ..... the technology used on the surface samples could be used for prelim drill samples, giving the results that day.

Look at what RDS has ...... thats why its here today ...... no doubt what I said months ago and many others have to will occur.


----------



## Young Gun (10 April 2007)

One thing I dont understand with this stock is, why was the IPO at such a low price considering the prospectus?


----------



## Geo78 (10 April 2007)

Good questions, I suppose its belief and opinion that pushed it.

Although it was 3 times over subscribed and not unwritten. Pure anticipation and potential.


----------



## speccy boy (10 April 2007)

Young gun, alot of people were asking the same thing at the time of the float......they could have floated 2 or 3 companies with their holdings. The answer I got was "we want to maximise shareholder value".


----------



## Lert (11 April 2007)

Strike me pink.. up another 10% already !!


----------



## professor_frink (11 April 2007)

Lert said:


> Strike me pink.. up another 10% already !!




Before the intraday commentry starts again folks, can we keep it to a minimum please? The chat facility is preferred if you all want to discuss how it's doing this morning.

Cheers


----------



## Geo78 (11 April 2007)

speccy boy said:


> Young gun, alot of people were asking the same thing at the time of the float......they could have floated 2 or 3 companies with their holdings. The answer I got was "we want to maximise shareholder value".




Exactly RDS is one of the few companies around that actually really want to maxmise shareholder wealth and are genuine. There are so many junior's around where the only person making money is the director, I could name a few but I wont.

RDS, world class management team, world class exploration team and world class potential holdings. Just every1 wait for the drill results and the long term outlock for RDS.


----------



## Geo78 (11 April 2007)

RDS has previously conducted Ni-Cu-PGE sampling, using a handheld XRF machine, to obtain immediate results. This same device/technique is used on-site for prelim results to target & identify further drilling.

Wait for it, its coming


----------



## kevro (11 April 2007)

Hi Geo,

those machines cost about $80k don't they?

Kevro


----------



## Uranium (11 April 2007)

Hi guys,

Enjoying the benifits of RDS price rise and appreciate your information and knowledge on this company. I have noticed some increase in buyers today and so far a 14% increase in price is fantastic. As a newbie this forum has been a great learning tool for me and i just wanted to say thanks.


Dom


----------



## nuwave (11 April 2007)

professor_frink said:


> Before the intraday commentry starts again folks, can we keep it to a minimum please? The chat facility is preferred if you all want to discuss how it's doing this morning.
> 
> Cheers




I believe what most people are contributing to this thread is more that just chat room talk.

The fact is that RDS have had some very positive assay results which was reported to the market in December. Many people are starting (although delayed) to appreciate what the announcemnet could mean if the drill results confirm this.

Now that the drilling has commenced it is only natural for those that hold; and those who are looking to jump in get some background to this stock.

Ultimately you need to do your own research. 

In my opinion the fundamentals behind this company and the land they are operating in is what is driving this stock.

For those that missed the announcement in December, see link below:

http://imagesignal.comsec.com.au/asxdata/20061220/pdf/00680166.pdf

You be the judge!


----------



## nuwave (11 April 2007)

Uranium said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Enjoying the benifits of RDS price rise and appreciate your information and knowledge on this company. I have noticed some increase in buyers today and so far a 14% increase in price is fantastic. As a newbie this forum has been a great learning tool for me and i just wanted to say thanks.
> 
> ...




Uranium, do you buy in?


----------



## Geo78 (11 April 2007)

nuwave said:


> Uranium, do you buy in?




If you know the company and its a prelim discovery, dont buy into the boom I learnt the hard way.

Stay with RDS and you might ride the U wave sooner than later


----------



## Uranium (11 April 2007)

Hi Nuwave,

Yes I bought some shares at $1.24 last week.

Dom


----------



## Young Gun (12 April 2007)

Hey fellow stoners, I was thinking today about exit stratergies and about this stock. There has been a heap of discussion sorounding this stock but not much on exit stratergies. I understand people have high hopes on this one some even suggesting this spec will soar beyond imagine, but what is everyones stratergy with this? 

I increased my holdings again by another $3,000 to bring my total to about $12,000. I know this isnt much compared to others. The main goal of investing is to raise more money and to store money for a deposit on another property. I was thinking I might sell half at the point in time (if it reaches) $7.00. This will give me about $30,000 cash and $30,000 in the stock for the future, as $30,000 equates to a 10% deposit on an Investment property worth $300,000 (which is the around the max of my borrowing power at the moment). 

Whats everyones plans, do you have some or you just going to sit on this like a nest egg? Do you think I should hold out for longer? Keep my money in this stock as property is not performing well at all? Or am I being too optimisitic about the potential of this stock ...


----------



## Geo78 (12 April 2007)

Hey Young Gun,

I suppose every1 is here to make those big $$$, - concerning the future for RDS and this has made be quiet confident that RDS will be a good solid long term investment. 
2 points here RDS is currently involved in activities etc in Sth Americia, I imagine we will here come good come of this later in the year. While this first round of drilling in my opinion is likely to secure a very     share price. RDS has a large number of other prospects and follow-up drilling will need to continue whether we say a raising or JV is yet to be known. I do know a large investor and his opinion is after this first round of drilling is only Sell what he may need for today. I think over the next few mths a long term strategy will come into play for RDS and we will see a company that can experience growth consistently over the years.

I for one will be taking 25% of my holding out after the drill results are announced and keeping the rest in long-term (also to avoid capital gains tax) 
In 2 - 3 weeks time we will know


----------



## nuwave (13 April 2007)

nuwave said:


> Certainly all holders hope it gets to these levels, I think this is long term though - particularly if a big JV came along. I think that $1 will be the next level for it to break (this could happen prior to drilling results - based on the expectation). If the results confirm the assays then anything is possible - realistically I am hoping we get to $2 in the next 6 months.
> 
> You must remember this is a very strong team of directors with good knowledge and contacts globally.
> 
> My only dilemma will be whether to hold or sell this stock when it reaches these levels.




See my earlier post, this stock has as I suspected climbed past $1 just prior to drilling results. It hit $1.76 two days ago alot on expectation and also I believe on institutional buying. People are starting to realise the worth of the initial assay's.

I am happy it has dropped back a little, as sometimes these things can run too quickly without any tangible evidence. With drill results expected in the next 10 days, I am still hopeful of $2+ if the drill confirms the samples.

Now, just sit and wait


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (14 April 2007)

nuwave said:


> See my earlier post, this stock has as I suspected climbed past $1 just prior to drilling results. It hit $1.76 two days ago alot on expectation and also I believe on institutional buying. People are starting to realise the worth of the initial assay's.
> 
> I am happy it has dropped back a little, as sometimes these things can run too quickly without any tangible evidence. *With drill results expected in the next 10 days*, I am still hopeful of $2+ if the drill confirms the samples.
> 
> Now, just sit and wait




Hi guys, just curious won't getting the assays take at least another month, how can RDS avoid the delays thats plaguing the whole industry, most labs are backed up with a 1 month minimum delay between when drill cores are recieved to when you get the assay results

Are you sure you'll get assays in 10 days?


----------



## Geo78 (16 April 2007)

Geo78 said:


> RDS has previously conducted Ni-Cu-PGE sampling, using a handheld XRF machine, to obtain immediate results. This same device/technique is used on-site for prelim results to target & identify further drilling.
> 
> Wait for it, its coming





Results for Ni-Cu should be available and I assume realised late this week early next week. Other minerals and confirmationary results in the weeks following.


----------



## Young Gun (18 April 2007)

One question about this stock I have is what is the expectations for all of the 6 sites. I know the expectation for Red Rock is over $40 billion based on similiar testing results from Voiseys Bay. What about the other projects that they have comming up? Anyone shed some light on how these could translate into the value of the company in terms of market cap ? 

seeing a bit of weakness in the stock , however it is expected considering the stock has rallied very strongly over the next couple of weeks. The good thing about this is that it means drilling results havent been leaked to a large extent. Hoping for some strong results comming up.


----------



## Geo78 (18 April 2007)

Hey YoungGun, I dont want to speculate on market cap but below is my opinion of 3 of RDS projects;

1) Halleys

A major Ni-Cu-PGE system over 35km strike. Looking at the current results from rock chips etc, I believe this to be highly prospective and the direct reason for the recent spike in the RDS share price, basically the potential here exists for a world class deposit. If the surface samples are supported by drilling which given the all the facts around to date is the reason my portfoilo is made up of 100% RDS

2) Tollu Project 

I guarantee some strong Cu. results here !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! just look at the results to date

3) Red Rock

The jewel in the RDS crown although no planned drilling at this stage

________________________________________________________________

I think a few people hit panic stations today, those around me including myself saw a great buying opporunity. Not far off now fella's


----------



## Geo78 (18 April 2007)

Found this on hot cooper and couldn't agree more:

Hmmmmm...

Bot trading for 2-3 days a fortnight ago, followed by large increase in share price for over a week on large volume.....

then yesterday only 3k shares sold at close 10c below VWAP for the day.....

then surprise, surprise..... a broker tries to panic sellers out sub $1.50 by removing buy orders, selling to himself, and placing artificial sell orders around $1.40.

I hold for the long term (2+ years) and will continue to use these days as an opportunity to increase my humble holding!

Please note that the material index is about to break out in the next week so I'll wouldn't be selling mining stocks!!


----------



## doctorj (18 April 2007)

Geo78 said:


> Bot trading for 2-3 days a fortnight ago



What makes you think it was a 'bot' trading?  What does this mean for the company/their shareholders?  







Geo78 said:


> then surprise, surprise..... a broker tries to panic sellers out sub $1.50 by removing buy orders, selling to himself, and placing artificial sell orders around $1.40.



  If this happened today, broker codes aren't out yet.  How would the poster on hotcopper know any of this (unless they were the one doing it)?  And even if the codes were accessible some how, how do they know the sell orders aren't genuine?  







Geo78 said:


> Please note that the material index is about to break out in the next week so I'll wouldn't be selling mining stocks!!



Looks to me its hitting resistance and potentially tracing out a double top.  It's either broken out or not, it's never 'about to' unless one can read the future.  Geo you are obviously heavily into this stock or have some other vested interest in its success.  Please read ASF's policy on ramping ASAP.


----------



## Young Gun (30 April 2007)

Sorry im not trying to start some intraday comentary but since nothing has been said for awhile si I thought id make a comment. A buy order of 16,000 was filled as soon as the market opened today the buyer bought at market price and lifted the stock. Could be a sign of things to come....


----------



## Stinger (30 April 2007)

A couple of announcements out this afternoon for Redstone. I think a very good move with the new director, sounds like he has some good experience under his belt.

Can anyone help to decipher the quarterly report? I am good with numbers (bean counting) not geology. Sounded good to me but then again I really do have no idea!

Cheers


----------



## kevro (30 April 2007)

Stinger said:


> A couple of announcements out this afternoon for Redstone. I think a very good move with the new director, sounds like he has some good experience under his belt.
> 
> Can anyone help to decipher the quarterly report? I am good with numbers (bean counting) not geology. Sounded good to me but then again I really do have no idea!
> 
> Cheers




Intersting that he is leaving BHP to take up the role as Executive Director and General Manager of little ol RDS


----------



## nuwave (3 May 2007)

kevro said:


> Intersting that he is leaving BHP to take up the role as Executive Director and General Manager of little ol RDS




Yes a positive for RDS.

Kevro do you know when drill results are due out? We have been waiting a couple of weeks now, thought we would have something by now.

Sorry I am waffling, but this forum now wants me to submit more than 100 charcters in my posts, what's with that??


----------



## kevro (3 May 2007)

nuwave said:


> Yes a positive for RDS.
> 
> Kevro do you know when drill results are due out? We have been waiting a couple of weeks now, thought we would have something by now.
> 
> Sorry I am waffling, but this forum now wants me to submit more than 100 charcters in my posts, what's with that??




Hi Nuwave,

Trying to work out how to answer no to your question in 100 letters as the word no has 2 letters. Could spell it  with 1 n & 99 o's.

Just joking, I have no idea as the assay labs are all that far behind. A fellow holder rand RDS yesterday and they could not say when they will be received. My guess 4 weeks.

Kevro


----------



## nuwave (3 May 2007)

Yeah, I figured that would be the case. Seems as though there is a big backlog at the moment.

Small volumes being traded. Agree with your comment on HC, just need someone to buy at market; but really it doesn't matter - what's in the ground is what counts!


----------



## Lert (3 May 2007)

I'm not expecting any news until the end of the month. Only started drilling Easter weekend and they have quite a program to get through plus rain in the area has probably slowed things up. Getting the assays done will no doubt take a while as well. I would rather have Dr. Groves as the head technical consultant rather as chairman as is the case now and applying his undoubted skills to the task.. Hanging in there from the start


----------



## Young Gun (11 May 2007)

Next week could be the week momentum starts to build again. Volume has been settling down and no one has been keen neither to sell or buy this stock. In the last couple of hours the stock has had a 9% swing from about 4% decrease in SP to 5% increase. This could help the stock as someone was keen to enter fairly quickly without waiting around, especially with the negative sentitment that has led the price to slide about 10 % in the past week. Maybe someone out their has heard something , or is just a bit late to the party . . .


----------



## Lert (11 May 2007)

I still think it will be the end of the month before we hear anything.. I've not heard any negative sentiment YG... The sp variations are just low level noise when you look at the volumes involved.


----------



## Kimosabi (23 May 2007)

Does anyone know what's going on with RDS at the moment?

There was a reasonable jump yesterday but it has been up nearly 20%  to $1.75 this morning until someone loss their nerve and sold at $1.67 but as yet there have been no announcements released.


----------



## Fool (23 May 2007)

I flogged RDS at a loss because there were so many other stocks running, and running hard that I couldn't stand watching this one sit there and gradually keep losing money.

It's good to see it up around 1.70 again, and I hope there is some good news around the corner that will see it rocket but at the moment I don't believe I want to buy back in.


----------



## Lert (5 June 2007)

G'day stoners.. Some preliminary drilling results announced today.. I'm no geologist (inspite of doing a year of geology at high school about 50 years ago) so I'm not going to draw any conclusions from the report.. The sp on very low volumes stayed pretty steady.. Anyone like to speculate ?


----------



## BSD (5 June 2007)

Not very exciting at all - grades too low

*Best intersection of 74m @ 0.29% Cu, 0.08% Ni and 0.17 ppm Pt+Pd+Au*

Compared with the oft-quoted Babel/Nebo initial results:

*"The discovery intersection for the Babel deposit was 148.9 m at 0.3% Ni, 0.42% Cu and 0.29 ppm Pt, Pd+Au and for the Nebo deposit 26.55 m at 2.45% Ni, 1.78% Cu, 0.09 % Co and 0.74 ppm Pt, Pd+Au"*

Not all over yet, they will have learnt from these holes, but these results aren't making the market excited and you could drive a truck through the spread

Where are all the rampers now (?) - probably already out of the stock...

GEO 78, any comments on the grades and skinny intercepts?


----------



## Young Gun (5 June 2007)

This was only the very *first* drilling result and there are hundread more to come. Yes, this result wasnt not ground breaking as such however if you read the last couple of pages, they indicate that the results countinue to indicate a large anomolie in the Saturn site. As a result this indicates they are on the right track they just need to pin point where the targeted areas are. 

Although the $price didnt do anything with the result it is hardly suprising. A buyer launched a sell bid for 80,000 (which is arguably someone messing around) at around low $1.70's and most are waiting for the big picture to come in. This stock has been hovering for days and most investors have already made there position in this stock so why would there be a flurry to invest now?

Dont judge a book by its cover, its pretty ovious that not all of RDS results are going to be ground breaking and many minning companies have poor intial drilling results.

Another interesting note is that RMI a company that is in a drilling partnership with some of the drilling results recently released has a $1m buyer come in today. This is very interesting and oviously something that is going to turn a few heads. 

One thing that makes me sleep better at night about this company is the leadership in the ranks of Redstone. With quality management this company has attracted it is possible that even if the results we are waiting for are lacklustre the company has the right ingredients to steadily over time build from a small cap into a mid tier minning company.


----------



## Rough&Ready (6 June 2007)

Hi all S/P slumped today down as far as $1.30 I am not worried as said by Young gun this is the first of release of a 471 drill hole program. Also if you look at the EM map that came with the announcement the hole results released are just the start of the programme.Drill holes BCS001 to BCS005 are on the edge of the mineralised zone,the ones I am really interested in are BCS006to BCS0013 this will tell what they really have I think. I am no expert but what do others think R&R


----------



## Young Gun (6 June 2007)

Agree to what Rough and Ready Said, these results were not the targeted area and were not expected to be anything extradinary. Im not 100% certain, but im pretty dam sure the price slump was due to a bit of collusion going on. 

I noticed as many might have, about 2 days a sell order for 100,000 shares was put in the queue. This morning this person sold about 40,000 shares are Current market price, dumping the stock 17%. They then put a 100,000 order to buy at low $1.40's. It looks a bit sus when two large large orders jump out from the sell side and back into the buy side!!!

Im not trying to ramp this stock, as maybe there is a legitamate raeson the slump however it all looks a bit sus to me . .


----------



## Dirt (7 June 2007)

Another thing look at the Nebo-Babel history & the depth.

No doubt RDS will plan another drilling program at depth in the coming months.

A 60% cu. soil sample came from somewhere.


----------



## doctorj (7 June 2007)

This was a deleted post:


			
				Geo78 said:
			
		

> I'll read the policy it if RDS doesnt hit at least $3+ after the drilling results. I have been right all along so when I am not and what I say doesnt come around. Then tell me I am ramping



*Geo78/Dirt/pooo_clown* (poo clown is my favourite one, you should have stuck with that - atleast you have an idea of the type of post that's likely to follow) have you read the policy yet?  Last I checked $1.50 was a little less than $3.  If you had of read it, you'd have known you weren't allowed to register more than one account.

You sure do seem bullish like an _Ox_ on this one, but if it were really that good, you wouldn't have to re-register with a different name to talk it up.


----------



## Dirt (8 June 2007)

doctorj said:


> This was a deleted post:
> 
> *Geo78/Dirt/pooo_clown* (poo clown is my favourite one, you should have stuck with that - atleast you have an idea of the type of post that's likely to follow) have you read the policy yet? Last I checked $1.50 was a little less than $3. If you had of read it, you'd have known you weren't allowed to register more than one account.
> 
> You sure do seem bullish like an _Ox_ on this one, but if it were really that good, you wouldn't have to re-register with a different name to talk it up.




Your right DIRT is Geo78 (because Geo78 me has not beable to post for mths cos you banned me FOREVER).


----------



## Lert (12 July 2007)

G'day Stoners.. been very quiet here of recent times.. I note todays announcement re exploration leases in Brazil.. Only one trade of the stock in the last three days which must be a record (and it was for less than 1000 shares)  seems the holders are holding and the buyers are not buying, at the 1.45 level anyway..  nearly a year since the IPO but I'm not complaining, its been a good run..


----------



## YOUNG_TRADER (12 July 2007)

Hi guys,

I am not an RDS holder, but am an RMI holder which has a 25% free carried interest in the Blackstone & Michael Hills projects

Just curious if yoou guys could shed some light on when more drilling results are expected?

Also in a report by Patersons they said that RDS's main focus was the Blackstone & Michael Hills projects and that a bulk if not the majority of RDS's current mkt cap is attributable to its interest in these projects, I too form limited research into RDS sort of drew the same conclusions, I am curious what you RDS'ers could add/comment on this?

Cheers


----------



## Lert (13 July 2007)

I dont know what the program is YT..  As far as the west Musgraves are concerned there is a very comprehensive write up on the RDS web site under the 'projects' tab.. contains most of the info that was in the original prospectus..


----------



## Kalmsg (2 January 2008)

IT has gone very quiet on the old redstone forum and no one has posted for over 6 months now.

Does anyone have any more recent news on this one.

I have heard that the share will bounce around till at least April of 2008.

As nothing major is confirmed at this stage.

Also is it true they have sent someone to the phillipines to garner more info on a issue that concerns someone that has recently moved there.


----------



## kingbaz (28 February 2008)

Well it is bouncing a bit early but this one is a winner IMO
DYOR and you will see what I mean.
May drop again but would think this be up around $1.50 mark again in next 12 months


----------



## prawn_86 (28 February 2008)

kingbaz said:


> Well it is bouncing a bit early but this one is a winner IMO
> DYOR and you will see what I mean.
> May drop again but would think this be up around $1.50 mark again in next 12 months




KingBaz,

if you are going to post targets you MUST provide evidence as to why you think so. Simply saying DYOR is a cop out.

Future posts like this will be removed.

Prawn


----------



## Spineli (19 May 2008)

Was just reading through an article in the WA Business News entitled "Offshore phosphate opportunities" by Rebecca Lawson, 15/5/08. 

The article discusses the current hype around fertiliser plays and the demand/supply differential. It mentions local plays such as RWD, MAK, STB, however it had a little section about this stock - RDS - Redstone Resources...

Excerpt 

"...For East Perth-based Redstone Resources Ltd, the lure of potash led it to recently acquire the Aneba project in Brazil. "Our interest as a company in this whole fertiliser scenario is Brazil, because firstly, Brazil has some of the most prospective ground in the world for the potassium deposits, and secondly it is one of the single largest consumers of potassium in the world," managing director Anthony Ailakis said. "In fact, it is predicted that in the next few years Brazil will become the number one agricultural nation in the world in terms of output."

---->The following comes straight from RDS's quarterly report on 30/4/08: The quarterly speaks of various parties becoming interested in the Aneba project, but does not affirm what is stated in the article above, "For East Perth-based Redstone Resources Ltd, the lure of potash led it to recently acquire the Aneba project in Brazil"....Please correct me if this information has been supplied by RDS elsewhere


*
SOUTH AMERICA*
Argentina
During the Quarter the Company finalised and delivered to Minera Cerro Atajo S.A. a detailed geological report on the Cerro Atajo and Cerro Blanco gold, copper and silver prospects pursuant to its obligations under the share purchase agreement entered into in the previous Quarter.

*Brazil*
_During the Quarter, the Company completed its investigation into a second agri-minerals target._

*Potassium*
The AnebÃ¡ potassium project, located in the Amazon Basin is attracting interest from a number of companies seeking exposure to the growing fertiliser market. The Company will seek to commercially exploit these targets in the next quarter.

Iron Ore

The Company’s three applications for iron ore tenements in the ParÃ¡ State (west of CarajÃ¡s Province), corresponding to the Bala and Pontal Projects were granted during the Quarter.

*Outlook*

_Redstone has identified further targets which are presently being investigated for potential acquisition. The Company will continue to develop its projects and identify potential acquisitions in Brazil._


----------



## Young Gun (11 December 2008)

Does anyone have any optimism for this company that it will source funding ? Things are looking pretty bleak and all talk has dwindled with the last post being almost 6 months ago !!


----------



## soonami77 (24 June 2010)

Young Gun said:


> Does anyone have any optimism for this company that it will source funding ? Things are looking pretty bleak and all talk has dwindled with the last post being almost 6 months ago !!




has anyone got anymore thoughts on this stock here?

just curious - other forums have mentioned news but this thread has been dead for 2 years almost?


----------



## slow_trader (7 September 2010)

I recently purchased some shares at 26.5c.  Stock has jumped almost 50% in a matter of weeks.  This stock is really moving fast.  No shortage of cash and looks like good exploration results coming in.  I'm holding on to these as I suspect the price will reach $1.00 by the end of the year. I will look at increasing my holdings if the chart still looks good in a week.

Trade Slow

Dont rely on anything I say - of course I want these shares to rise!


----------



## Joe Blow (7 September 2010)

slow_trader said:


> No shortage of cash and looks like good exploration results coming in.




Can you elaborate on the claim that there are "good exploration results coming in"? Have there been results released so far? If so, what makes them "good"? 



slow_trader said:


> I'm holding on to these as I suspect the price will reach $1.00 by the end of the year.




All price targets must be backed up by some analysis. If you believe that the RDS share price will be $1 by the end of the year you really need to explain what will be driving the share price. A $1 share price would value RDS at $100 million. The market currently values it at $35 million. 

What is going to happen between now and the end of the year to justify a 300% increase in market capitalisation?

Please be as specific as possible.


----------



## slow_trader (21 September 2010)

Joe Blow said:


> Can you elaborate on the claim that there are "good exploration results coming in"? Have there been results released so far? If so, what makes them "good"?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Hi, from my very limited knowledge (read none) of the industry, the results the company announced on the 21st and 28th June sounded "good".  Finding high grade copper at their tollu site. 

Sorry to make claims not backed up by something - will refrain from doing that in future.  I buy shares mainly based on charting and trends.  with the rapid rise in share value from mid-late june, one "could" assume if this rise continued, then the share price "might" hit $1 by christmas. 

Wish I knew. 

Thanks for the heads up.  As a newbie I will stick to asking questions.


----------



## yusufn93 (4 November 2011)

Hasn't been much activity on this board for a while, anyone still holding this stock? opinions? They recently released encouraging drilling results..yet no move in share price..


----------



## springhill (1 August 2012)

MC - $12m
SP - 9c
Shares - 132m
Options - Nil quoted
Cash - $325k

*Tollu Copper Nickel Project (Redstone 100%)*

Tollu Central Zone
During the Quarter, an initial Exploration Target was estimated for the Central Zone (Subzone 1) It is estimated to be between 5.8 and 6.2 million tonnes of copper mineralisation at an expected grade of between 2.6% - 2.8% Cu, for between 150,000 and 170,000 tonnes of contained copper.
The Exploration target was estimated as follows:
- Drill hole TC-80 has intercepted the same mineralised body drilled by drill holes TC-32 (at 87 metres depth), TC-15 (155m), TC-20 (161m), and TC-21 (215 m).
- All five of these drill holes have demonstrated mineralisation grades between 2.4% and 3.1% Cu. Their thicknesses of mineralisation are 6.1m, 15.6m, 10.4m, 3.5m, and 11.25m.
- The average grade of mineralisation within this body so far is 2.68%, the average thickness is 9.37 metres and the average specific gravity of the mineralised body is estimated to be 2.86.
- The mineralisation drilled in Subzone 1 is part of the main mineralised body of the Central Zone, which has mineralisation confirmed along 600 metres at surface.
- The Exploration Target for the Central Zone (Subzone 1) is estimated to be between 5.8 and 6.2 million tonnes of copper mineralisation at an expected grade of between 2.6% and 2.8% Cu for between 150,000 and 170,000 tonnes of contained copper.
- The Exploration Target at the Central Zone (Subzone 1) has been estimated using the information set out above.
-The Exploration Target at the Central Zone (Subzone 1) (based on the confirmed depth of mineralisation of 379m) is expected to increase with further drilling, given the body remains open at depth.

Tollu Eastern Zone
The Eastern Zone is a single sub-vertical hydrothermal body exposed at surface over a distance of 2500 metres. This body includes the thickest mineralisation so far detected at Tollu (see ASX announcement of 22 September 2011). There is considerable potential to identify further copper mineralisation in this Zone as less than 5% of this body has been drilled.


*Tollu Project Copper Potential*
The potential resources of hydrothermal copper within the whole of the Tollu Project area are much larger than the Central Zone (Subzone 1) Exploration Target, given:
1. copper mineralisation discovered at surface of Subzones 2 to 8 of the Central Zone has not been evaluated at depth;
2. the Eastern Zone also has copper mineralisation exposed at surface for at least 1,200 metres. Initial drilling of the Eastern Zone has discovered significant copper mineralisation. It is expected that further drilling will allow an exploration target to be announced for the Eastern Zone;
3. the Western Zone, which has copper mineralisation exposed at surface for 1,000 metres, has not yet been drill tested; and
4. all targets listed above are hydrothermal and do not include the primary magmatic Ni- Cu mineralisation interpreted at depth.

*Tollu Project Nickel Potential*
The Tollu Project also has considerable potential for the discovery of Nickel. Redstone’s geological model for the mineralisation at Tollu predicts a Voisey’s Bay style magmatic Cu-Ni- (Co) source. Several key indicators consistent with this model, namely the presence of gabbro stock and cobalt mineralisation, have been discovered at drill hole TC-74/TD-3.
Drill hole TD-3 was drilled as a diamond drill hole extension to RC drill hole TC-74. TD-3 was a deep reconnaissance hole, the goal of which was to intersect the potential gabbro host for a primary Cu-Ni-(Co) mineral deposit, which is thought to be the source of the hydrothermal copper sulphide mineralisation at Tollu.
TD-3 intersected gabbro from a depth of approximately 400m. During the Quarter the gabbro core was analysed (using a portable Niton XRF spectrometer), revealing a 150m intersection of iron-cobalt sulphide mineralisation from 400m to the end of hole (with grades up to 0.56% Co). Cobalt grades are increasing with depth over the width of the intersection.
This is very significant for a number of reasons:
- The presence of cobalt is a strong indicator of Voisey’s Bay style Ni-Cu-(Co) magmatic mineralisation, in accordance with Redstone’s model of the Tollu mineralisation; and
- Cobalt is much less mobile in a silica-rich hydrothermal setting than copper and grades of cobalt mineralisation are expected to increase closer to the primary source of mineralisation.


*Blackstone Range Farmin/Joint Venture*
(Redstone Earning 90%: Resource Mining Corporation Ltd (ASX: RMI) 10%)
The Blackstone Range Project is located approximately 25km east of the BHP Babel and Nebo Ni-Cu-PGE discoveries. The project area is prospective for Cu-Ni-PGE + Au. The Project contains a number of prospects including:
• Halleys.
• Last Frontier.
• Saturn.
An auger drilling programme was completed during the Quarter to provide better quality soil geochemistry data. Geological mapping of mafics was conducted to assess the significance of surface nickel and copper sulphide mineralisation (pentlandite and chalcopyrite) discovered in rock samples during exploration in the previous Quarter at the Saturn prospect.

*Aneba and Autazes Potash Projects*
During the Quarter, the Company entered into an agreement for the sale of its potash projects in Brazil. Under the terms of the agreement, Redstone agreed to sell a 100% interest in the Projects for $390,000. The purchaser also agreed to subscribe for 2 million fully paid ordinary shares in Redstone at $0.18 per share to raise $360,000.

*Apui Phosphate Project*
Negotiations are progressing with a number of parties interested in farming into and/or acquiring an interest in this project.


*Corporate*
The Company is actively pursuing further capital raising and funding opportunities.
The Board is in ongoing negotiations with several interested investor entities and a capital injection is planned for the forthcoming quarter.


----------



## Aletheia (19 August 2014)

On 25 June 2014, the Supreme Court of Western Australia dismissed the Ailakis brothers’ appeal. In the summary of the decision (see WASCA\CACV\2014WASCA0127.DOC) Chief Justice Martin stated “ Happily neither the substantive law nor the law governing the practice and procedure of the courts are so out of step with basic commercial morality as to sustain their proposition. For the reasons which follow, their appeal should be dismissed”.
Subsequently on 11 August 2014, the Ailakis brothers declared themselves bankrupt owing approximately $1.45 million out of which $1.3 million are owed to Mr J C Olivero as per the courts’ decision. 
During the District Court and Supreme Court proceedings it was clearly established that the Ailakis brothers controlled at least two trust that presently hold around 15 million shares in Redstone Resources and this fact was never disclosed to the ASX or shareholders by Anthony Ailakis . It was also established and confirmed by Mr Steve Penglis, lawyer for the Ailakis brothers, that it was a private matter of Anthony and Rodney Ailakis. However in excess of $300,000 were reimbursed to Anthony Ailakis by Redstone Resources for their legal expenses. This fact was conveyed to the Chairman Mr Richard Homsany on more than one occasion. It was also requested of him to seek the repayment of this sum. It appears that the board of directors of Redstone Resources have not taken any action to recover the funds.
The action and inaction of the board of directors and company secretary have to be questioned.
I am conducting further investigations and I will be posting more details very soon.
Looking forward to the AGM.


----------



## greggles (23 November 2017)

Something up with Redstone Resources? The share price moved from 1.3c to a high of 2.4c this morning on above average volume before it went into PRE NR at 1.9c. Announcement came out at 12:51pm sending it into a trading halt.


> The securities of Redstone Resources Limited (the “Company”) will be placed in Trading Halt Session State at the request of the Company, pending the release of an announcement by the Company. Unless ASX decides otherwise, the securities will remain in Trading Halt Session State until the earlier of the commencement of normal trading on Monday 27 November 2017 or when the announcement is released to the market.




It's been a long time between drinks for RDS. I wonder what's going on? Clearly somebody knew something this morning before the announcement was released with 10 million shares changing hands.


----------



## greggles (27 November 2017)

Well, the news is out. 





Their response to the speeding ticket issued by the ASX last week was interesting:






So how was it that information concerning the assay results were apparently known to the market before it was announced? Hmmmmmmm...


----------



## peter2 (26 August 2020)

No posts for three years. RDS has been very disappointing. 
The weekly chart shows an up trend off very low prices. For the last two months prices have been going sideways on low volume. 

The corporate narrative is interesting (aren't they all?). RDS main project is drilling for copper in some interesting ground in WA. Recently they've decided to buy a tenement that was used as a gold tailings heap. RDS is going to get what gold is left from the tailings and use any profit to fund drilling of their copper prospects. I like mgt's initiative.

It could be just a clever ploy to include the word gold in their news to attract investors or it could be a smart move. I'll let the market decide which it will be. 






ps: I've thrown it in the Sept monthly comp. We never know what can happen.


----------



## peter2 (28 August 2020)

Oh come on, you could have waited until Sept before buying into RDS. Breaking out before the new month starts is just inconvenient. Now that you've started buying, please continue throughout the month.  The target to be reached is up near 0.06.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (28 August 2020)

peter2 said:


> No posts for three years. RDS has been very disappointing.
> The weekly chart shows an up trend ...
> ps: I've thrown it in the Sept monthly comp. We *never know what can happen.*



we know exactly what will happen; in the few days between tipping and start of month, it will rocket. An otherly-structured competition would have some way to account for this well observed phenomenon.


----------



## Miner (1 October 2020)

RDS is selling a watch or rather an almanac. Any one wishes to buy. May be dirt cheap.
The announcement says one week from now, the drilling would start. That was 9th sept. Today is 1 Oct. How long is the week and how long will be drilling rod to reach some real stuff ? 
May be our champ @peter2 will throw some light .


			https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200909/pdf/44mg8pl7y9xb41.pdf


----------



## peter2 (2 October 2020)

I dislike having to highlight spelling mistakes but surely you meant "chump" instead of champ. 

RDS not drilling fast enough for you?  Price looked like going up nicely but has since drifted lower. I estimate a few weeks for the drilling and I know the samples take a few weeks to analyse. Add in the normal COVID delay and we'll see the results sometime in the future. 

I've a bag full of positions that have stalled after looking likely. I'm giving RDS a little longer. Could be worse (MSB yikes!).


----------



## Miner (2 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> I dislike having to highlight spelling mistakes but surely you meant "chump" instead of champ.
> 
> RDS not drilling fast enough for you?  Price looked like going up nicely but has since drifted lower. I estimate a few weeks for the drilling and I know the samples take a few weeks to analyse. Add in the normal COVID delay and we'll see the results sometime in the future.
> 
> I've a bag full of positions that have stalled after looking likely. I'm giving RDS a little longer. Could be worse (MSB yikes!).



Thanks @peter2 
I speak no English. So grammar , spelling and syntax are common errors for me.
But my spell capability fortunately above average. So I did mean Champ. Lol
Yes msb gave me opportunity to add - right or wrong. 
Regards


----------



## Miner (3 October 2020)

Miner said:


> Thanks @peter2
> I speak no English. So grammar , spelling and syntax are common errors for me.
> But my spell capability fortunately above average. So I did mean Champ. Lol
> Yes msb gave me opportunity to add - right or wrong.
> Regards



Further to my previous posting, I started digging into announcements.
Obviously, this one did not catch my eyes earlier due to superficial reading.
https://www.asx.com.au/asxpdf/20200909/pdf/44mg8pl7y9xb41.pdf 
This is amazing and reminds me Kaltails back in 1996 when KCGM formed a new company just to get the gold out tailing deposit. Processing cost so little. No grinding. No crushing. No screening. It then depends on the quality of tailing and how long it can sustain. 
So this drilling is pretty straight forward.
So @peter2 - you could be on the money


----------



## finicky (3 October 2020)

Actually, Looks kind of interesting at first pass.
Firstly share issuance is modest for an exploration company going since 2006 and with no deceptive consolidation if my chart's complete. That inclines me to think that management is passably honest.

According to recent Appendix 2A:
522,630,016 fpo shares. No listed options
47,015,048 unlisted options (RSDOB) ex 3.5c April 30, 2021 - let's assume that's not going to happen.

If a 5:1 share consolidation was enacted that would bring share count down to a reasonable *105 million* @ *0.07* per share. Bargain if they've got anything going for them.

That an ex founding executive director of Silver Lake Resources is leading the HansTails Gold project suggest that it is not a fanciful enterprise. Conceivably a lot of tailings dumped from 1986 - 2006 would contain gold of a grade that is economical today, depending partly on refractoriness I guess. Red River Resources (RVR) is wanting to try the same thing with a dump at Hillgrove.

The chart looks prospective to me.


----------



## finicky (3 October 2020)

* can't edit but above should be 105 million @ *0.075* per share, not 0.070, for a 5:1 consolidation with current last price of 0.015.

I believe the only thing pushing it down hard from the spike is the 0.014 recent placement washing through.

Drill results will be fascinating to see the recoverable grade. Also metallurgical results when they come. The tonnage is big and see the results of a nearby past project like this - KalTails. At low gold prices of the past you wouldn't have spent money squeezing every last gram out of a tonne - plus improved techniques now, maybe.

This is bound to be wrong but might get in the ball park?

*Tonnes per cubic metre*

The most conservative figure I came across is 1.6 tonnes/cubic mtr of crushed rock (non metal laden)
Multiply that by 6,300,000 cubic metres in the HanTails = 10 million tonnes tailings ore in round number.
That's about 1/6th of the tonnage recovered from KalTails.
600,000 ozs gold recovered from KalTails
That suggests 100,000ozs recoverable from HanTails if you wildly assume similar grade and recoverability.
In the same strain, assume after toll and refining margin of $500/oz = $50m pay.
Haha, halve for error = $25m cash for an $8m market cap minnow.


----------



## Miner (4 October 2020)

finicky said:


> * can't edit but above should be 105 million @ *0.075* per share, not 0.070, for a 5:1 consolidation with current last price of 0.015.
> 
> I believe the only thing pushing it down hard from the spike is the 0.014 recent placement washing through.
> 
> ...



When KalTails came gold was $270 per oz. Any thing 1 gm per ton or less was reject. Today Telfer is 0.65 gm/ ton. 
This is
 Going to be real gold


----------



## finicky (4 October 2020)

Should add that I subsequently found that Hantails is a farmin and RDS will have _up_ to 80%
They say, in  so many words, that the path to production will be swift and cheap but let's note that they've just started: Drilling -> estimate tonnage, grade -> metallurgical testing for a processing pathway and to estimate recoverability -> jorc -> def feasibility.    <- or something like that.


----------



## frugal.rock (4 October 2020)

peter2 said:


> I've a bag full of positions that have stalled after looking likely. I'm giving RDS a little longer.



The previous jump to 0.06 was surely bot powered, (but without having seen the flow, can't confirm.) 
With all this talk, terms such as; potential gold bonanza, rivers of gold, mountains of gold, massive profit, low AISC etc are all looked at by entities that make automatic bids so it is highly probable there be a massive price spike again on a good news catalyst.

If it was me talking about this one...
"Bang, bang. My baby shot me down..." Shhh, hopefully Galumay doesn't come and give 

Good luck P2 and holders, may the bots and algorithms strike with gusto.


----------



## finicky (5 October 2020)

Got a fill of 200,000 of these @ 0.015 for interest. That would reduce down to 40,000 @ 0.075 if hypothetically the shares were consolidated 5:1 for 105m shares quoted


----------



## peter2 (28 October 2020)

Selection for Nov 2020 monthly comp.  The spec portfolio is still holds RDS as the entry price was so good. Price spiked after entry but didn't go higher and has been drifting lower each week.  Over the last few days there's been some nibbling  (fishing context). What will Nov bring? My wish, +100%.


----------



## finicky (2 December 2020)

Another impulse buy today - added 200,000 RDS @ 1.2c
I was just looking around for something 'cheap' to buy out of boredom. Hadn't expected the bid to be hit within 2 hours, trading was at a snail's pace and there were a lot ahead of me in the bid queue @ 1.2c, but also a build up of sellers @ 1.3c. Redstone raised $750k @ 1.4c in late July through an over subscribed private placement - where are the enthusiasts today? Got buyer's remorse now, lol. Where are those drill assays from the HanTails campaign? Hope disappointing info hasn't leaked.
I have bought a precarious chart again, like my buy of KWR on Monday. 

Daily


----------



## Auro (5 December 2020)

Outside the 2 million share parcel the other day, it has all been low volume. It was snapped up quick smart so I would say buyers are waiting for sellers to drop down knowing how slowly RDS progresses itself.

Hate how the company has provided zero update whatsoever though - does not endear support for them.


----------



## peter2 (31 January 2021)

Monthly selection, more on hope than anything else. This could be the surprise for Feb.

Price continues to go sideways in a narrow range. Volume and MD remain thin. This range sits about halfway of the prior impulsive move that took price up to 0.028. I won't buy RDS until it trades at 0.016, this way, my money doesn't sit and hope like I am.


----------



## finicky (3 February 2021)

Whew, got out today, 400,000 sold @ 0.015, not all complete yet, but most.
Very surprised to have got out intact, let alone with a small profit. What are other people seeing in it - maybe West Musgrave progress?

December Quarterly was released a few days ago with nothing positive about the HansTails tailings storage facility drilling campaign at all. So they started off air-core drilling, switched to augur drilling after 1 day and after moths of waiting we get this statement in the Quarterly,

*"Due to issues with sample return and preparation arising from the drilling and the inherent uncertainty associated with  properly evaluating  the assay  results,  the Company will be undertaking an alternative *_*follow up drilling programme using an alternate drilling technique such as sonic."*_

F*#k off, what does that mean? Where is the substance? What exactly are the "issues", what is "inherent uncertainty"? Is it me being obtuse or is that evasive gobbledygook to be feeding investors who've been waiting months on a result?

They do seem to be making progress on their West Musgrave copper tenements but I haven't taken any interest in that, being only prepared to blindly ride on it if I could get a free carry out of a share price boost upon positive HansTails results.


----------



## peter2 (4 February 2021)

I agree. RDS should have some idea on the amount of gold in the tailings pile by now. An experienced miner with a pan would have better results than RDS. The stock price like the company is drifting aimlessly along. 

Yes I was excited when price perked up to 0.016 recently but no follow up demand. Looks like P2 drifts aimlessly through another monthly comp without result (sigh).


----------



## Auro (10 February 2021)

peter2 said:


> I agree. RDS should have some idea on the amount of gold in the tailings pile by now. An experienced miner with a pan would have better results than RDS. The stock price like the company is drifting aimlessly along.
> 
> Yes I was excited when price perked up to 0.016 recently but no follow up demand. Looks like P2 drifts aimlessly through another monthly comp without result (sigh).



Although at least the SP hasn’t sunk back under 1 cent like many other penny dreadful, at least there is some sort of base.


----------



## peter2 (26 May 2021)

Price continued to drift during March, April, but has spiked higher near the end of May. Price has rallied back to 0.017.
No news. A few punters having a go. This might be a good selection for the June comp, but I've been fooled before.


----------



## peter2 (28 June 2021)

*RDS* is an ongoing joke of a company? Who said that?
Price did rally to 0.02 recently with no news. I thought it might have been a pre-cap raise pump but not this time. Price has drifted back down to 0.013. I'd prefer to select it in the celebrated ASF Monthly Comp when the price is low, not after it rallies as I did last month. What was I thinking?

Don't know what this company is doing as there's been no news since the last qrtly report in April.

I'm unaware if they've hired an old gold miner to pan their HanTails tailing heap. Don't know if they've started drilling their "Ni" anomaly yet. I'm totally in the dark and the price chart is not helping. Perfect circumstances for another surprise monthly winner.


----------



## Miner (28 June 2021)

peter2 said:


> *RDS* is an ongoing joke of a company? Who said that?
> Price did rally to 0.02 recently with no news. I thought it might have been a pre-cap raise pump but not this time. Price has drifted back down to 0.013. I'd prefer to select it in the celebrated ASF Monthly Comp when the price is low, not after it rallies as I did last month. What was I thinking?
> 
> Don't know what this company is doing as there's been no news since the last qrtly report in April.
> ...



@peter2  - reading through RDS postings for the first time after seeing how come our Stock Guru can be at the bottom of the tree, I think you could have the laugh on 30 June when RDS jumps on full forward motion riding tope of the ladder. Good luck mate just make sure my tip lies between 2 and 3 in June


----------



## frugal.rock (26 July 2021)

Perhaps the tailings heap tests were "peppered" on sampling before purchase.?

Very hard to prove after the fact unless a full metallurgy makeup happened or someone admits to seasoning the samples.... of course, in the gold industry, this kind of event is very rare....🤐

A backhoe for a day and a monkey with a pan should be able to do 50 x 1kg samples in 1 day.... which would fairly representative of the heap.

How was the original paydirt processed is my question and what were the recovery rates ?


----------



## frugal.rock (9 November 2021)

20th October, 2021

"Reverse  circulation  (RC)  drilling  as  part  of  the  2021 Exploration  Programme  (the Programme) has commenced at Redstone’s 100% owned West Musgrave Copper Project  (the Project)."

Maybe the puppy has some legs after all ? The start of the recent rise coincides with the announcement.


----------



## greggles (23 November 2021)

RDS have intersected some copper at the Chatsworth Prospect within the Tollu Copper Deposit. Some decent widths there and grades aren't bad either. Maybe RDS will eventually shake off its basket case reputation and come good? They will need a lot more of these kind of assay results to restore confidence after years in the wilderness.


----------



## frugal.rock (11 October 2022)

Any day now, any day.
Gold star for being possibly the most festery festering canker ever 🙀


----------



## frugal.rock (21 November 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Any day now, any day.




Chart update.


----------



## greggles (21 November 2022)

frugal.rock said:


> Chart update.
> 
> View attachment 149530





Some impressive assay results announced today driving the share price up. Technically 1c looks like an area of resistance, so it will be interesting to see if RDS can close above that today.

Regarding the assay results, the widths are thick and the grades reasonable to very good. However, RDS is cash poor and a CR can't be far away. Market cap is a tiny $4 million.


----------

